# Longchamp Le Pliage



## sparkles48

I think it's really classy for a tote bag. A lot of my friends have the bright pink medium shoulder bag and it adds a nice splash of color that definitely stands out in a crowd. And the leather handles make it look a little more elegant than the Herve Chapelier totes. If I were you I'd keep it, but if you feel like it's too bright maybe you can exchange it for a more toned down color like a medium or dark blue?


----------



## minicoop

I think it's alright.  I have colleagues at work who use a les pliages tote for their files.  (They do carry another handbag apart from that.) But what sort of industry are you in?


----------



## fushigisushi

wow thanks for the responses  I'm not sure still what I'm going to do about the bag yet. I might just return it and see if I can find something else. I dont like that the Pliage doesnt have a lot of compartments..
I've been working a year in a financial firm.


----------



## QuirkyCool

I was just going to ask what field you're in too . I have a friend who is an art director in an ad agency and she wields pink and blue and white totes all the time,and looks great doing it.

I suppose finance is more conservative though....but the tote sounds great!!
Hope you are able to decide soon...


----------



## passerby

Hi, I was asking about Dutchy bags. What do you think about this teal bag?

http://www.lunaboston.com/BrowseItem.aspx?PT=1&SKU=15187&NTS=1

$225

*Penny Basket Bag*
by Dutchy</B> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*This item is in stock and will ship today if ordered by 2 PM EST*

*Note: Limited quantities available*

The perfect bag for a day on the town, or to tote to your casual office this spring and summer! The Penny Basket is a large shoulder bag -- it will fit all of your basics, plus a novel and water bottle...or, leave extra room to stow your purchases for a quick shopping trip after work! The strap is what makes this bag -- constructed of multiple strands of leather, mixed in expertly with amber colored beads. Ring detail and contrast piping complete the picture. Interior is in vintage inspired brocade fabric, with one zip and multiple panel pockets. Measures 19"w x 10"h x 4"d. 12" shoulder drop. 

Color: Teal


----------



## trosson

Bonjour, a lot of french girls use Pliage for school, work, everyday bag. Here is a super star with the ROSEAU Line.


----------



## lucy.b

I bought a small, beige Le Pliage bag yesterday! I love it as it is understated elegance and can look chic and casual at the same time.


----------



## SuLi

I love Lonchamp totes - I have many in different sizes and colors.  Here in DC, many women use them - in all different colors, and being that the city has a pretty conservative look, I think you'll be fine using yours in an office setting.


----------



## Tammy518

I'm not really familiar with these, and I've not seen one in person, but I've read some of the posts here regarding the Le Pliage and they sound great.  We recently bought a boat, so I'm looking for a tote bag I can use to cart our stuff to and from the boat.  I'm not sure whether the medium or large would be the best for me.  Does anyone have a pic of them carrying either size?  Also, I know they have an option of short or long handles, and I thought the long handles would be nice so it could be carried on the shoulder.  Does anyone have the long handles, and are they pretty comfy?


----------



## Greentea

I have the large size with the long handles and LOVE it. It folds up to almost nothing so you can pack it on trips and pull it out when you need an extra carry-on bag or to stuff your purse in if it rains.


----------



## littlepanda

I have a short-handled smaller tote, and I can still fit it on my shoulder. It's similar to the strap drop on the LV Pochette Accessoires. I wish they had the black one with long straps when I bought mine though  You should go into the store (Saks has them I think?) and try them on to see which size is the best for you.


----------



## littlepanda

^Oh and the handles are super comfortable, I think that's probably my favorite part of the bag  They are really soft pliable leather. The bag itself weighs practically nothing. You'll probably find yourself using it for more than just boat trips


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I would definitely go with the long handles if I were you. I made the mistake of getting one with short handles and I hate the fact that I can't carry the bag over my shoulder.  I still love the bag though.  So versatile, lightweight, and can be folded up.


----------



## Tammy518

Thanks for the responses, everyone.  I think I'll definitely go with the long straps and probably with the large tote.  I don't think anyone in my area is going to have them, so I'll probably have to order one.


----------



## aarti

i just bought one from my outlet, i went to bloomies first and they just had basic ones, wheras in the outlet i got it cheaper and a fun colour, if you still need a pict seeing it let me know.


----------



## Tammy518

aarti said:
			
		

> i just bought one from my outlet, i went to bloomies first and they just had basic ones, wheras in the outlet i got it cheaper and a fun colour, if you still need a pict seeing it let me know.


 
Which size do you have?  If you could post a pic of you wearing it, that would be great.


----------



## Tpr Speedy

I have two of them and love them!  They are so cute in the way that they fold up into nothing.  They hold a TON!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nordstrom's has them.  They just got a bunch of new colors.


----------



## Ammietwist

How are you planning on using the bag?  If you really want something durable, and you'll be using it on a boat, something in canvas, like an L.L. Bean Boat & Tote, would hold up better.  You can choose the handle length you want, and the sizes fly all over the place.  I love the Longchamp bags, but they won't hold up as well in the long run, and they cost so much more too.


----------



## poutine

i am hoping to get a longchamp bag soon, i am waiting for the fall colours to be out.  it seemed like a useful tote bag to have around when travelling.  for those who have it, the handles are strong enough to hold heavy weight?


----------



## Faithful

I have used my longchamp loads and they certainly can take a fair bit of weight!


----------



## SuLi

Tammy518 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the responses, everyone. I think I'll definitely go with the long straps and probably with the large tote. I don't think anyone in my area is going to have them, so I'll probably have to order one.


 
You can call the store itself...they are really nice and ship out relatively fast.  Have you been to the website to see the different shapes, sizes, and color combinations?  There is also a special feature to order them to your specification (different color swatches).  www.longchamp.com


----------



## Tammy518

I actually found a Longchamp locally yesterday, and bought one!


----------



## sparkles48

^ Which one did you end up getting??


----------



## aarti

sorry! i only got back my camera tonight
do you still need picts? im home by 10am tomorrow..


----------



## baglover529

I have both the short handled and the long handled one. They are sooooo practical for traveling or schlepping around your stuff. The long handles are comfy on the shoulders, the shorter one you can wear on the crook of your arm or hand-held. I take mine to the beach and on overnight trips, and serves as my carry-on baggage on the plane. They're waterproof (except the leather part), cleans easily (with soap and water), packs neatly (folds up), and comes in different wonderful colors! Just perfect!!


----------



## spylove22

Yes, I agree, they are great. I love longchamps and all the little accessories pouches too. What color did you get?


----------



## Purses

Can anyone tell me where I can find this bag in Toronto?  Do they ever go on sale?  Does anyone have one?  If so, do you find that it is difficult to fold the handles if you want to put it in your purse?

Here is a picture.

https://www.longchamp.com/en/online_shop/index.html


----------



## misskt

I know Ogilvy's in Montreal supplies them and I think Holts has them too, maybe try calling them in Toronto to see what they have.


----------



## GerGirl

Can't help w/ Toronto... but they go on sale in Germany. I used to have a few, but I never had it inside another bag. Do you want one w/ the longer handles? The shorter ones wouldn't cause any problems inside your bag IMO, the longer ones could be somehow 'wrapped' around the Pliage, I think as they are not too stiff.


----------



## theglamorous

Ya ogilvys has them but i am not to sure about holts.


----------



## Purses

GerGirl said:


> Can't help w/ Toronto... but they go on sale in Germany. I used to have a few, but I never had it inside another bag. Do you want one w/ the longer handles? The shorter ones wouldn't cause any problems inside your bag IMO, the longer ones could be somehow 'wrapped' around the Pliage, I think as they are not too stiff.


 

I was thinking of getting a large one and fold it inside my purse.  There is another thread about what type of bags do people use on a rainy day.  I loved the idea that you keep a plastic bag in your purse and if it rains, put your expensive purse inside the plastic bag.  But I have seen people walk around with Longchamp le plaige.  I could double it up as and extra tote bag, which sometimes I need because I carry a lot of documents at times.

So I need a large one and I know that it is washable and you can fold it up, but are the handles flexible?

Sales do sound good


----------



## Purses

misskt said:


> I know Ogilvy's in Montreal supplies them and I think Holts has them too, maybe try calling them in Toronto to see what they have.


 

I will give it a try.  Thanks


----------



## cgsprings

Looking at the websites, it seems that the largest size Piliage only has short handles unless you special order it with shoulder straps directly from it's website in France and have to wait 5 weeks to get it plus major shipping cost. Does anyone know if there is a way to get the largest size with the shoulder length strap without special ordering? Also, is it strong enough to hold a 15" x 16" laptop for a college student? TIA!


----------



## JudieH

Cgsprings- I have no idea.  I take it you don't have a strore near by?  There's a Longchamp Store in the Short Hills Mall in NJ.  That is where I got my black le Pilage bag.  Why don't you call them and ask?

Good luck!!

PS- Did you get accepted into the MP?  Are you still satisfied with your bags?


----------



## VVV

cgsprings said:


> Also, is it strong enough to hold a 15" x 16" laptop for a college student? TIA!



I do not know about the handle length, but I have used my Pliages to carry my laptop. It actually works pretty well for that purpose.

Depending on one's clothes and arm size, even the shorter handles can be carried on the shoulder. At least I often carry my Pliages like that.


----------



## cgsprings

JudieH said:


> Cgsprings- I have no idea. I take it you don't have a strore near by? There's a Longchamp Store in the Short Hills Mall in NJ. That is where I got my black le Pilage bag. Why don't you call them and ask?
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> PS- Did you get accepted into the MP? Are you still satisfied with your bags?


 
Thanks. I will check and see if there is one in my area and if not I'll call NJ store.
Accepted into the MP? NOPE....at least not yet. How about you???

Satisfied with my bags? I think so (this bag isn't for me) but have a new facination with antique jewelry (rings) since seeing a really pretty antique wedding set on the jewelry part of the forum (thread: show rings on your fingers)....like we said: always obsessing on something!! How about you?


----------



## ZoeyZoo

I could fit them on my shoulder in the shorter strap but I don't think I could with a coat. Do you have a Nordstrom nearby or a Saks. They also carry Longchamp.


----------



## JudieH

Cgsprings- I haven't gotten accepted into the MP either.  I know it can take a few weeks.   I was confused as to when I officially hit the 5 month mark; if I don't hear soon, I will apply in another month.

I remember you said you liked antique rings.  Enjoy them!  I think it makes life a bit more fun and interesting to have things to obsess about 

I'm holding strong with not buying any bags BUT my recent obsessions have included Chanel Coco Cabas, among others.


----------



## cgsprings

Here's an update: I really didn't feel like the work of trying to chase down the longchamp le pliage in the largest size with the long handles so I broke down and just ordered it from their website. Thanks for all your help! And Judie, good idea. Turned down now, just re-apply next month! We will inundate them with applications!!!! In the meantime, good luck mentally wrestling with Chanel!!! Let us know who wins!!


----------



## mushkins

Hmm.. Does anyone have the Medium sized le pliage with the short handles?

I'm still trying to figure out whether to get the Small or the Medium.. A photo of someone carrying it would be great so I can gauge the size. There isn't a store carrying Longchamp near me.. 

Photos please? Preferably held at the arms..


----------



## Eugin

Check out magnums.net. They should have both the long and short handles for the le pliage.


----------



## handbag*girl

I have owned a neumber of these bags and LOVE them but would be concerned about using them for a laptop. There is NO padding you would have to make sure that you have a good sleeve. I hope you like your new bag.


----------



## cgsprings

Thanks but the bag isn't actually for me but a family member. An update though: I placed the order on Thursday night (website says 5 week waiting period for personalized bags) and Friday morning they sent me an email that it had already been shipped!!! I was shocked!! And also, thanks for the sleeve idea for the laptop. I will be sure to pass it on.


----------



## mushkins

Can anyone show me a pic of the Longchamp Le Pliage Small or Medium short handled tote being held on the arm?


----------



## handbag*girl

cgsprings said:


> Thanks but the bag isn't actually for me but a family member. An update though: I placed the order on Thursday night (website says 5 week waiting period for personalized bags) and Friday morning they sent me an email that it had already been shipped!!! I was shocked!! And also, thanks for the sleeve idea for the laptop. I will be sure to pass it on.



If you are looking for a good sleeve I think Longchamp actually makes one. If not Tumi also has one.


----------



## darlie

i am currently looking for a longchamp le pliage in the large tote in black, and thought that i would ask for anyone's expertise on the best place to purchase one?  and of course, if anyone knows of some good deals anywhere?? i'm in no hurry, but would like to get one for future travels as it seems that a vast majority of y'all here at tPF seem to recommend it!  thanks in advance!


----------



## handbag*girl

If you want a new one you can go to the ongchamp boutique, Nordstroms, Bloomingdales....
you can find them on ebay from time to time.


----------



## SuLi

^ I agree.  Nordstrom and Saks both have large selections.  You can even call the Longchamp boutiques in the US.  I've ordered some Longchamp from the Boston and NYC stores in the past - and they were really lovely!  After the purchase, about a week or so, I received personalized thank you notes.


----------



## laksalala

hi there, i got mine at magnus.net, no tax and free ups ground shipping


----------



## treesrgreen

I don't know if how the price compares - but I love how you can customize your own bag in their online store.


----------



## jcriley5

I love this bag! It is the most comfortable bag ever! I carry my laptop in it and it never hurts my shoulder because the handles are so comfortable!!
i got it for full price at Nordstroms so I don't know of any deals, sorry.


----------



## Babyjlo

They are usually sold in airports so you might get a little off one there but only when flying! I got mine at the Longchamp store in Brussels (Belgium) where they have these amazing 6 monthly sales. No help to you of course! 
I believe most of the ones on Ebay are real, so you could try there. Otherwise it's the usual places mentioned above. The website has also recently been expanded to sell the regular Le Pliages alongside the customised ones.


----------



## darlie

thanks, gals!  you all have been a help!  i guess i'll browse around ebay a bit, and if i don't see what i want, then i'll go to nordstroms or magnus.  appreciate your helpfulness!


----------



## margaritaxmix

laksalala said:


> hi there, i got mine at magnus.net, no tax and free ups ground shipping





http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/LONGCHAMP-LAND?gclid=CIyUrPf87I0CFQlbHgod5QmUyw

There's the link.

NO sales tax and FREE shipping...what could be better?
And I heard they have sales sometimes too..
I'm definitely ordering from there.


----------



## Babyjlo

Are they really selling genuine Longchamps, the reason I ask is that they are showing a color I know has been discontinued 5 years ago...I'm trying to check the actual Longchamp site but it won't load for some reason.


----------



## Babyjlo

OK I stand corrected the Almond Green must have been re-issued which is great news for me as I have 3 pieces in this color! Woohoo! The official site is selling them at the same price as Magnums.net is although I don't know about the shipping and tax.


----------



## solitude

I just purchased the chocolate and red medium nylon totes and I am loving them! I am so into nylon bags lately since theyre waterproof and lightweight. They dont look glam and all that but the price is well worth it for an everyday bag. I didnt really like the look of the black one though:s. The brown handles with black nylon seems off.   If I do get  it, I'ld probably get large size to use only as a travelling and overnight bag. Any opinions on the black? I love black bags but iffy about this one. Is it just me or does the color combo look drab?


----------



## sunnypoo

i don't mind the black one... i actually think the handheld tote is quite cute. i prefer les pliages in bright colors though...


----------



## mischa

I do own one and i think it's very practical for an everyday use...
I don't mind the black too!


----------



## cola262

I have a black one but you can always get a black one with black handles.


----------



## SuLi

cola262 said:


> I have a black one but you can always get a black one with black handles.


 
I agree...I believe the black on black combo is a slightly different nylon, so it is more expensive.

I've had my black/brown and tan/brown medium totes since 2001, and both have held up really, really well.  The color combination does not bother me either.  I think it makes it a little more versatile.


----------



## solitude

cola262 said:


> I have a black one but you can always get a black one with black handles.


alrighty! Will check the one with black handles!!!

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## JNH14

I saw a Herve Chapalier nylon tote today at TJ MAXX.  It was like the Pliage and also made in Paris-it was on sale for less than $60.  It was burgundy...


----------



## JoannaSweden

cola262 said:


> I have a black one but you can always get a black one with black handles.


 
I think the regular black ones are nice enough but indeed, the ones with black handles are even nicer.


----------



## gwen10

I have the large black/brown bag and primarily use it as a travel bag or tote for hauling kid stuff, etc.


----------



## solitude

I got the black with brown handles!!! Its not as drab as I thought LOL Kinda loving it actually. Thanks for enabling me everyone!


----------



## kymmie

Hmmm.  I am not too fond of black and brown together.   Both my Longchamps are colorful - a minty green and a red one.


----------



## lentil

has anyone "built your own" le pliage on their site? i've tried designing one but am never totally happy with my color choices.


----------



## nico

Black/brown is actually the only color I like. heh


----------



## Bitten

Good for you Solitude - the black le pliage is so versatile.  PS. If you not too sure about chicness, try tying a twilly on the handles - it can give it that extra lift, you know?


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I love the navy blue with brown handles!


----------



## starryviolet

i like the navy/brown and black/brown.


----------



## melvel

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> I love the navy blue with brown handles!


 
This is the one I recently bought!  It's a great color combination.


----------



## jen512

i never usually like anything black and brown together, but i do love the les pliages black/brown combo handbag. it's especially cute in the small size (like $90)


----------



## solitude

Bitten said:


> Good for you Solitude - the black le pliage is so versatile. PS. If you not too sure about chicness, try tying a twilly on the handles - it can give it that extra lift, you know?


I'll do that!!! Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## bagaholic85

jen512 said:


> i never usually like anything black and brown together, but i do love the les pliages black/brown combo handbag. it's especially cute in the small size (like $90)



agreed, but i dont know lol i dont think of it as brown, its just leather in my quirky little head


----------



## natalie111

Hello everybody just newbie here... i was checking that there's no thread for "Longchamp" don't you like the brand?? i'm a big fan of these handbags.

well i would like to thank you because i was wanting to buy in the vogueme.com webpage and thanks to read a thread about the topic i took the right way which is do not buy.


Thanks


----------



## TammyD

I like them! They're well-made, inexpensive and very classy. Every other woman in Paris seems to be toting one!


----------



## dmoni06

I love my Longchamp bags. They are very durable and will last forever.


----------



## Lululovebags

i like that they come in so many different colours.. it's like, one bag for each day!


----------



## natalie111

wow you are all very classy girls 


thanks for answer


----------



## ballet_russe

there are tons of longchamp threads. use the search. like

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/what-do-you-think-of-longchamp-bags-15138.html

and
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/le-pliage-in-the-fall-338497.html

and
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/how-do-you-clean-a-longchamp-le-pliage-337582.html


----------



## eyesight8

hello, i just bought my very first longchamp bags Le Pliage with silver handles in hongkong and Im starting to love them!  I wished I bought more in different colors.


----------



## chiwawawonder

i really want one! unfortunately, they dont ship to my country. =)

just one in navy colour will do.&#9730;&#9730;


----------



## Titoune

TammyD said:


> I like them! They're well-made, inexpensive and very classy. Every other woman in Paris seems to be toting one!


 

i am the other woman in Paris, and I DON't wear a Longchamp bag...


----------



## Etincelle

I live in Paris too and I do have a Longchamp bag but it's not a Pliage but a Légende which is in my opinion, more sophisticated and less-know:shame: It is actually a lot more expensive too...
Here is the pic:


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ I love your legend!!!!!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## Etincelle

BagsRmyLife said:


> ^ I love your legend!!!!!! GORGEOUS!


 
Thank you!:shame:


----------



## NateLouis

I think it is a very chic and classic bag! When I visited Paris it was great to see all the wonderful woman carrying them, wish you saw more here in the States!


----------



## lilstu

They have some cute stuff.  When I was going through the current Harper's Bazaar there was a 60th anniversary bag thatt was coming out.  It was quoted in the magazine as $498 but on the website it was $720...boo Bazaar, but its kinda cute all the same


----------



## xi_captain

Love it! Totally casual chic IMO. The colors are pretty amazing too.


----------



## TammyD

There's a new rich purple colored Le Pliage which is really cute! Just bought a small one for myself.


----------



## riceandsoup

I bought the purple too! It's called Bilberry. I got mine in the shopper tote model. 

Other recent acquisitions - the medium short-handled tote in black and the Victoire in moka. I think that about rounds up my Longchamp buying spree.


----------



## MsTina

I just got my first Longchamp today - short handle medium in pistachio!






<-- Looks like this but a tiny bit darker.

I wish that it was a little bit smaller because I don't carry enough to fill it up which is a good think I guess!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

I have a tan mini-hobo which I love .. small enough for evening but still holds wallet and fits on shoulder .. great bag!    And a med. size white hobo which I'm still getting used to . you know how some hobos have a small entry-way??...that issue.
'course, if I could convert to a smaller wallet ........................


----------



## burberryaholic

I have the Longchamp shopper in black--I love the black/brown combination SO much--and I could fit my HOUSE in that bag--it is massive!!


----------



## MsTina

I think I'm exchanging the bag I just got for a long handle medium tote in pistaschio.
Aw man, I really wanted to use it tomorrow! Only one more day!


----------



## i<3coach

Does anyone know how much the Le Pliage is in Paris?


----------



## ballet_russe

i want to say my medium shopping (the one with long handles) from the Longchamp boutique in Paris was 80 euros a couple years ago, but i can't remember exactly.


----------



## dierregi

Etincelle said:


> I live in Paris too and I do have a Longchamp bag but it's not a Pliage but a Légende which is in my opinion, more sophisticated and less-know:shame: It is actually a lot more expensive too...
> Here is the pic:


 
I think a lot of Forum members know only Le pliage (which I don't like at all and which is actually quite cheap), but I do love the Légende line, which comes in many interesting colors and it is a lot more expensive (I think around 650 Euro for the small model - approx 800 $... not a cheap bag by any means)

I think I'll have to wait for the sales  to get hold of one of them, as I am quite broke at the moment (bought 3 bags and 2 wallets during the last 3 months)


----------



## Soleil Ephemera

the le pliage bag - 

does it come in small w/ long handles? or is it only small + short handles :[

thankss


----------



## sunshinebags

I only saw it with short handles and was thinking the same!


----------



## ballet_russe

what do you mean by "small"?  The smallest pliage duffle (type S) does NOT come with long handles.  (The medium and large sizes have long handles.)

look at the official longchamp website. (longchamp.com). everything is listed there.


----------



## doreenjoy

You can have one custom made -- http://www.eboutiquelongchamp.com/catalog/index_en.phphttp://www.eboutiquelongchamp.com/catalog


----------



## may3545

Exactly. Check out Nordstrom's or BLoomingdale's also to physically try on the different sizes and lengths of straps. They have small handhelds or giant over-the-shoulder styles in various colors. Have fun!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

The custom ones have the smallest size with long handles.


----------



## caplily

I have one le pliage in small size, black and long brown handles.
and bought the other one in beige , small size, and long brown handles a week ago

Today I found  the small size with long handles also came out in white color, so am thinking maybe change the beige to the white, so I can use it in summer, although spring hasn't come yet. 

I've never saw anyone carries the white one, so I've no idea what it will look like, but I do see lots people have the beige one and look nice.

So, change it or not?


----------



## ballet_russe

no, keep the beige! white would get dirty really quickly. I have a cream-colored one, and you can see all the dirt on it. 

i don't understand, why do you think beige doesn't work in the summer?  i think beige is a season-less color. If anything, i think of beige as being a summer color.

also, is Longchamp even selling white right now?  beige is in the set of permanent colors, but white usually gets rotated out and I don't think it's in the current collection. (IMHO, i also think white looks kind of tacky, but that's just my opinion...)


----------



## caplily

Finally- I got the first response, thanks!!!
I saw white yesterday in Saks, and some other new colors coming out, like white pink, blue, etc.  There are two kinds of white, one is like very white, the other white more like ivory white, I've never tried thoes, but remember one thread long time ago talking about the white one, someone mentioned that is one of the favorite color.

So that's why I am thinking change it.





ballet_russe said:


> no, keep the beige! white would get dirty really quickly. I have a cream-colored one, and you can see all the dirt on it.
> 
> i don't understand, why do you think beige doesn't work in the summer?  i think beige is a season-less color. If anything, i think of beige as being a summer color.
> 
> also, is Longchamp even selling white right now? beige is in the set of permanent colors, but white usually gets rotated out and I don't think it's in the current collection. (IMHO, i also think white looks kind of tacky, but that's just my opinion...)


----------



## lily25

I like white and it's very unique, not at all common. However a white bag will get dirty very soon.


----------



## emma*puppy

Although I LOVE white bags, I would stay with the beige because it's like an all-purpose tote, versus a purse. I would use it for like school, parks, storage, etc. and for those purposes, it's more practical in beige. 

Unless you want to dryclean (?) the white frequently?


----------



## plr16

Is there any place online where these bags can be found on sale? Do most department stores ever have them on sale? Thanks!


----------



## doreenjoy

You can find the off-season colors on sale from time to time. I remember Neiman Marcus had them on sale last month, but I think they're all gone. Magnums.net also has authentic ones on sale. 

Be careful about where you buy from -- there are fakes of the Le Pliage out there.


----------



## luckygirl83

I got a le pliage from Bloomingdale's during the last sale (a week or two ago). It was 40% off and they had all the popular colors (black, navy, red, etc). Be patient because they do go on sale from time to time!!


----------



## Purseonable

If you happen to be travelling by airplane, many airports have the Le Pilage totes in their duty free areas and they are usually at a slight discount being tax free.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Longchamp has a two seasonal sales a year.


----------



## ballet_russe

overstock.com has some on sale. the Longchamp boutiques have sales 2 times per year, but sometimes department stores put them on sale more often. i have seen pliage on sale "offseason" at Saks, and at the French department stores in Paris.

as someone else said, be careful if not buying them from a reputable online seller. the ones on ioffer are fakes, and those on ebay are mostly real, but watch out for fakes (there's a seller from turkey who has lots of fakes).


----------



## ballet_russe

oh, and i think the boutiques roll out the new Pliage colors in January and July, so the sales of the past season's colors go on sale then.


----------



## plr16

Thanks! How much of a sale is it usually? Is it worth waiting for?


----------



## Leah411

I believe I saw some on sale on the Nordstrom site.


----------



## ballet_russe

plr16 said:


> Thanks! How much of a sale is it usually? Is it worth waiting for?



depends on where you buy from... and depends how much money you have. and how badly you want it now.  

in the US, it probably depends on the store. At the boutiques, at the July sale, I saw the medium "shopping" size was $97 (regular $125). I think the large was probably around $125 (regular $145).

the sales are cheapest in France of course. I got my big "shopping" tote for about 60 euros on the sale table at a Longchamp boutique in Paris.


----------



## thestig

Hi!

You may also wanna try bagshop.com.  Just purchased  Pistachio Le Pliage Medium with short handle at $89!  Regular price was $110.  Plus, it's free shipping!  They're a reputab;e seller since they have several stores in the NY state.


----------



## louis4life

The white Longchamp is gorgeous but it will get dirty too quickly. You're alot safer with the beige.


----------



## FlyGirl27

louis4life said:


> The white Longchamp is gorgeous but it will get dirty too quickly. You're alot safer with the beige.



^Totally agree


----------



## meatbun

I have both colored bags.  I love the white but somehow everyday when I take it out, I'll notice a dirt spot.  Each and every time.   So, I just use the beige and dirt is not as noticable.


----------



## FlyGirl27

I also will think white will get dirty way too quickly =\


----------



## doreenjoy

I have to agree with other posters, white bags are stunning but you have to make a commitment to keeping them clean. If you're willing to carry baby wipes and use them on the bag when you see spots, it might work for you.


----------



## lover_girl89

still worth the buy? or out of style?


----------



## ballet_russe

i never bought mine to be cool or to be in style (even though i bought mine before everyone had one...)  i bought it because it is USEFUL!!!  it was worth it for sure and has lasted me for years of use and abuse.

i do not worry what others think about style. i follow my own needs and my own style.


----------



## lover_girl89

exactly, I feel like it is a very useful bag, especially since I am in college, but since everyone has one I don't want to seem like I am copying everyone.


----------



## doreenjoy

There are a lot of threads on these bags. 

They aren't particularly stylish, but for a high-quality nylon tote they are great. Who the heck wants to blow money on prada nylon?


----------



## jadore la mode

i love my le pliage! they are so basic, so i definitely don't think they are out of style. so useful for everyday use...get one!!


----------



## amymaria

It's a simple, useful classic tote. It's not exactly stylish but very pratical and no one's going to frown upon you for that!


----------



## doreenjoy

I think the custom ones are pretty cute, especially when traveling or if you need a knock-a-round bag. 

Here are some of mine:


----------



## Loquita

I  these bags...didn't ever give them much thought before, but I just bought a set (like the one *doreenjoy* posted above, but in red) for some upcoming work trips and used them for the first time last week in Europe...WONDERFUL!!

Superbly made, tough, classic, and easy to pack.  I am annoyed with myself for not getting one of these sooner.


----------



## Ania

I always think of Le Pliages as utility bags and don't really think they were ever "in style". They are incredibely useful, versatile and last for ages - that's why everyone likes and carries them...


----------



## louch

Um I just bought 3 in Paris!!!  Don't know the sizing but I bought a graphite largeish, a bone colour medium and hot pink small.  I bought them because they are so practical, easy to carry around and great with kids around.  I saw lots of women carrying them in Paris and thought they looked really stylish.


----------



## hipnycmom

They are great bags that will always be classic.
I have several that I use whenever I travel and I am so incredibly thankful for them. They are lightweight, pack a lot, don't break my back, and can pretty much go everywhere. And they are secure to boot. The larger ones can be locked as well.

The smaller sizes are great for everyday, and if you are looking for something fun to hold books and don't want a backpack (I was never a backpack girl) then these are perfect. I agree with the suggestion to customize if you don't want to look like everyone else. Otherwise you can hang a pretty bag charm on it or pin a pretty brooch to make it your own.


----------



## greeneyegirl

I love mine!  When traveling, I always place my handbag inside one - - along with soooo much other stuff - -I never leave home with out one!


----------



## pheinle

Looking for the best deals on the Le PLiage Longchamps? Any ideas?


----------



## Ania

Are you anywhere near a Longchamp boutique? Their sales sholud be on now, they are bound to have some models and colours


----------



## LuvAllBags

There are always a bunch on eBay, but beware of fakes. Be sure you check out the seller for previous positive feedback for selling authentic ones. Ebay is also good for getting colors from previous seasons. I also love the site Magnums.net. They are having a Longchamp sale right now, and it looks like some Le Pliages are included.


----------



## Odeelia

Did anyone bought the latest Le Pliage colors? Care to share pictures. Cant find it in the internet yet


----------



## _YSL_

I think I saw it on someone and fell in love with the colour, but do they actually come in yellow(sort of a mango yellow) or was that possibly a fake...? Or limited edition? googled it and the colour is possibly called 'carton'. Hmmmm.... Thanks in advance!!


----------



## shopaholic1987

You can now custom design the le pliage bag at longchamp.com, but there is no yellow.


----------



## bagaholic85

maybe it was the nutmeg color from last fall?  every season, they change the colorful bags


----------



## digby723

try calling the woodbury outlets, they might have it in yellow if it's from a previous season


----------



## ballet_russe

they change colors every season. there have been various shades of yellow in past.


----------



## eucalyptic

The Bag Shop still has the nutmeg on sale in the large long strap and in the travel size.


----------



## lily25

Right now there is no yellow available (I was at the Longchamp store 2 days ago), I looked for (bright) yellow too. Only Beige.


----------



## scholastican

I've had an XS les pliages in yellow nylon. It isn't a mango yellow, but neither is it mustard. I haven't seen a yellow in a while and I was in Europe last year--not even in Paris as we looked for another les pliages L to carry our acquisitions in.


----------



## hiag

Hi, I have a question regarding totes bought at Nordstroms.  I just bought a lg Le Pliage tote and I've been reading about how people had problems with bubbling or creasing.  If I do have problems with my bag do I take it back to Nordstroms or to an actual Longchamp store?
Thank you!


----------



## doreenjoy

Nordstroms has great Customer Service so I'd think you could take it there. 

The bubbling is caused from getting the bag soaking wet (like putting it in a washing machine) and not all bags show the bubbling even if you do wash them. 

Enjoy your bag!


----------



## hiag

Great!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Man@Mallory

hiag...you should have nothing to worry about!  Longchamp have sold over 2 billion Le Pliage bags since the late 1990's...and they have millions of satisfied customers!

This should be the first of many Pliage purchases ^_^


----------



## doreenjoy

I'm posting these pics because so many have questions about the custom LePliage bags. 

These are Size 3 and Size 4.  They are different than the boutique sizes.

Size 3:







Size 4:


----------



## lmpbaglover3

I just ordered a longchamp le pliage purse. I ordered the medium size black with long handles for my everyday purse. I was really undecided between the long or short handles..... I went with the long because I felt that it would be more convenient.... I am bad at making decisions and now I am uncertain that I made the wrong decision. I have been reading posts and people have stated that the short handled bag looks more chic.... what is your opinion on the short vs. long handles...


----------



## BooYah

it's all a matter of personal preference-long handles may work on some people and the short handles may work better on others.
i have about fifteen longchamp totes with both long and short handles and i carry them depending on where i'm going and if the kiddies are accompanying me or not.

i say give the long handles a try, since that was your first choice for convenience, and then go from there. you may find that it was the perfect choice to make for you.
so just do what's best for yourself-if you feel good, you will look good 

good luck!


----------



## lmpbaglover3

Do you think that the short handles look more chic? Do you think they have a different look at all?


----------



## BooYah

lmpbaglover3 said:


> Do you think that the short handles look more chic? Do you think they have a different look at all?



the short handles definitely make for a different look. 
but as for looking chic, i wear the bag and don't let the bag wear me, kwim? 

i guess some people define "chic-looking" bags as those you carry only on your forearm/in-hand and not on the shoulder???


----------



## juicyincouture

i have the short handles, but both are equally classic imo.


----------



## atarzzz

The short handles suck


----------



## lmpbaglover3

Why don't you like the short handles?


----------



## beauxgoris

I prefer the longer handles. I can't imagine carrying a tote by my forearm. Ouch.


----------



## Loquita

I have a long-handled Le Pliage, and want another...I love this bag!!!  Wouldn't trade it for anything.  I agree with *BooYah*'s excellent advice - pick what works for you, and _you_ wear the bag (as opposed to vice versa).  

I think you made a great choice.


----------



## lmpbaglover3

Thank you for all the advice.


----------



## mendoza

do you have any pics of your longchamp le pliage? im not sure what color to get. im stuck between bilberry, slate, or navy but not sure what they actually look like..


----------



## oonik

definitely the long handles ! i have the exact same one as the one u ordered and it is my go-to, all-weather bag...


----------



## nlittman124

i have one of each. the one with short handles is more of a weekend duffle, and the one with long handles is for school.


----------



## lmpbaglover3

What color is the slate? http://www.longchamp.com/en/eshopping/women/lines/le-pliage/e-shopping-showroom-425.html That is the website. I would probably pick Navy.


----------



## lmpbaglover3

Still cannot decide about the long handles or short handles for the medium purse..

But what wallet do you use when you use your longchamp le pliage?


----------



## digby723

I prefer the long handles so that they'll fit on my shoulder. I don't mind short handles, but I don't tend to use my short handle bags as often as my long handled ones. As for my wallet I'm using a Kenneth Cole wallet that I bought about a year and a half ago, it's a long wallet, prolly about 9 inches long or so. Plenty of room left in my medium le pliage when I throw my GPS, wallet, phone, keys, kindle, and other junk in there! Hope this helps, and welcome to TPF!


----------



## Chanticleer

mendoza said:


> do you have any pics of your longchamp le pliage? im not sure what color to get. im stuck between bilberry, slate, or navy but not sure what they actually look like..


 
I have the bilberry and I love it.  Such an unusual color, so pretty when the light hits it.  The sheen on the nylon purple is really eye catching.


----------



## SueC

I have this bag with the long handles (medium pliage) and the short (small handbag pliage) and I think both are great.  I will wear an item on the shoulder but then alot of time it drops down and I also carry it on the crook of my arm.  I think you should go with what you usually prefer.  I will say that the style is sooooo light that it's very easy to use the short handles.


----------



## SueC

I use a Louis Vuitton mongram wallet as it pretty much goes with every bag/color I have in my entire closet.


----------



## juicyincouture

atarzzz said:


> The short handles suck



WELL imo the short handles are pretty decent i am into top handle bags not so much ones i carry on my arm although i have a few. but hey it all depends on what you like. i'd rather have it swinging on my forearm....like i said that's just me.


----------



## lmpbaglover3

Can anyone tell me which size is med and which is large? I can't tell on the website...


----------



## ballet_russe

what do you mean?  look at the dimensions on the website.


----------



## lmpbaglover3

Well... I just ordered what I thought was a medium.. but it seems big. Can you tell me the dimensions of a small/large? Maybe I was wrong when I ordered it.


----------



## ballet_russe

please look at longchamp.com. they will have exact measurements.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I think what the OP is asking is what are the dimensions of the small and the medium, which is NOT found on the website. It tells you the dimensions, but not if it is the "small" or "medium" bag. 

I'm sorry, OP, I don't own one, or I'd help you out.


----------



## lmpbaglover3

I know that they have the measurements and dimensions. But say it's 30x12x11.... is that a large, med, or small. I ordered the 31x30x19... I thought it was a medium but it seems big. Was I wrong, is it a different size?


----------



## ballet_russe

sorry, please try magnums.net for photos and better descriptions of measurements. for example, for short it says 
Measurements: 8" x 5½" at base, 8" tall, 12" along zipper
Handle Drop: 4".

I do not know what medium or large you refer to. long handles or short handles? i do not want to confuse you more. if you look at magnums there will be photos


----------



## lmpbaglover3

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dreamqueen888

i think the long handle is great..so convenient and still chic for me! i also have the short handle, i must say it does give you a different look but if you already decided to buy the long handle then go and enjoy it =)

to mendoza: i like the bilberry - very unique, the navy is also nice


----------



## authentic_012

I just bought my first Le Pliage long handle black yesterday.  It measures 18" (length at zip top) by 12" (height) by 8" (base width).  I believe it's the large size.  It cost me S$273.  I'm rather disappointed to find out that it is made in China.  I saw one ebayer selling her Le Pliage which she claimed she bought it last year from one shopping centre in Singapore and it is made in France.  Does Longchamp now make them in China?

Also, as there is no base shaper, I'm afraid the bag will sag when I put things inside.  Should I get a base shaper?

Am now wondering should I go and exchange it for a medium sized one cos' I'm starting to feel that the bag is too big for me.


----------



## lmpbaglover3

I got a large one online and thought I ordered a medium... I think the large is too big as a everyday purse. It's all in your opinion.


----------



## doreenjoy

beauxgoris said:


> I prefer the longer handles. I can't imagine carrying a tote by my forearm. Ouch.


 

Agreed! 

I have a bunch of these bags, all with long handles because I generally prefer a shoulder bag.


----------



## rainmaker1

It ulimately depends on how you use your bags.  I have the large pliage with long handles and the small one with long handles too, because I like tote bags and keeping my hands free.  Im finding that with the small bag, I maybe should have gone with short handles though.


----------



## teaparties

I'm thinking about purchasing one of these bags to use for school. I'm a college student and carry around a lot of stuff -- wallet, phone, pens/pencils, thick 5-subject notebook, heavy  hardback textbooks, waterbottle and smaller books. 

I read about the warranty, but it doesn't cover everyday wear and tear. I don't want to load this bag up with all of my textbooks and notebooks only to find that the handles will tear or break.. and I wonder if the material will hold up through the years of everyday use. I just wonder if it's worth spending $150 when my old backpack might just do a better job.

Also, as far as colors are concerned, do the lighter colors show dirt easily? I'm not one to clean my bags often.. but I don't want it to look gross with a lot of use.  I'm liking the black a lot, but some of the lighter colors are pretty cute, too. 

Thoughts or information from people who own one of these bags and really load it and beat it up every single day?


----------



## bagaholic85

teaparties said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing one of these bags to use for school. I'm a college student and carry around a lot of stuff -- wallet, phone, pens/pencils, thick 5-subject notebook, heavy  hardback textbooks, waterbottle and smaller books.
> 
> I read about the warranty, but it doesn't cover everyday wear and tear. I don't want to load this bag up with all of my textbooks and notebooks only to find that the handles will tear or break.. and I wonder if the material will hold up through the years of everyday use. I just wonder if it's worth spending $150 when my old backpack might just do a better job.
> 
> Also, as far as colors are concerned, do the lighter colors show dirt easily? I'm not one to clean my bags often.. but I don't want it to look gross with a lot of use.  I'm liking the black a lot, but some of the lighter colors are pretty cute, too.
> 
> Thoughts or information from people who own one of these bags and really load it and beat it up every single day?



$150 may sound like a lot to swallow when a backpack would do the job, but i feel like a large french tote is more chic.  i believe they cover handle rips, its more wear and tear on the nylon thats not covered.  i have had mine for years, abuse them, and they still look great, so i wouldnt worry too much abotu that.

as for color, i say go dark!  esp in school, its gonna get dirty.  even though theyre machine washable, id still stick with dark


----------



## Janinevs

teaparties said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing one of these bags to use for school. I'm a college student and carry around a lot of stuff -- wallet, phone, pens/pencils, thick 5-subject notebook, heavy hardback textbooks, waterbottle and smaller books.
> 
> I read about the warranty, but it doesn't cover everyday wear and tear. I don't want to load this bag up with all of my textbooks and notebooks only to find that the handles will tear or break.. and I wonder if the material will hold up through the years of everyday use. I just wonder if it's worth spending $150 when my old backpack might just do a better job.
> 
> Also, as far as colors are concerned, do the lighter colors show dirt easily? I'm not one to clean my bags often.. but I don't want it to look gross with a lot of use. I'm liking the black a lot, but some of the lighter colors are pretty cute, too.
> 
> Thoughts or information from people who own one of these bags and really load it and beat it up every single day?


 
Oh I load my mine to the max, laptop, books, etc and it's not showing any strain. Do get a darker color though, especially for everyday use.


----------



## DottySarah

im having the same dilemma buying le pliage (and i havnt even begun with the color selection!). The long handles on shoulder looks more practical, the short handle one on arm is more visible as a bag and looks kind of dainty chic hanging from forearm... just my opinion


----------



## ashtray-girl

I abuse one of my pliage for 5 years now, university, grocery shopping, beach, trekking (you will never see me carry a backpack  ) believe me these totes are undestroyable little f***ers. . . actually I don't know anything about the warranity but all women in my family are wearing them for a long time now and we never had any issues

I recommend the long handle, because you can carry the bag on your should but it still looks chic hanging on you elbow


----------



## timayyyyy

doreenjoy said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I have a bunch of these bags, all with long handles because I generally prefer a shoulder bag.


 

I'm finally stretching my Pliage's legs and it's awesome as an everyday and 'toss all your crap inside and go' bag especially in crappy weather! I don't know why the hell I didn't jump on the bandwagon a long time ago. I will be definitely getting the same colour combination in other sizes!


----------



## la6

The long handles are the way to go!  Much more comfy to wear, and I think they look just as good as short.


----------



## doreenjoy

timayyyyy said:


> I'm finally stretching my Pliage's legs and it's awesome as an everyday and 'toss all your crap inside and go' bag especially in crappy weather! I don't know why the hell I didn't jump on the bandwagon a long time ago. I will be definitely getting the same colour combination in other sizes!


 

I'm so glad you love yours! 

Anyone who feels these bags are too common should check out the custom Le Pliage site.


----------



## alatrop

I've been thinking about buying a Le Pliage for a few years but i've never taken "the plunge". Thoughts? I would be using it as my everyday bag.  Are they lightweight? I'm looking for a light bag that can fit a good amount, but isn't TOO huge. I like the look of the Le Pliage...it seems like it would fit with my overall style. I'm not a flashy girl...I still love my current handbags, but my Vera Bradleys can be a bit too much for me sometimes with the patterns, and my Coach bags are awfully heavy.

Could I see some pictures of the medium with long handles? I'm browsing other threads as well, but it can't hurt to ask 

Oh, and does anyone use a purse organizer inside their Le Pliage? I like the look/style of the bag, but I would like some more pockets inside!


----------



## ashtray-girl

here are two pic of me wearing my medium long handle le pliage, just so you get a feel for the size, it fits smaller notebooks and waterbottels and actually can hold pa pretty load of stuff. but for school I would recommend the large size if you have to take books and stuff like this with you. Yes, le pliage is the lightest bag I know. . . so you won't get any problems with the weight. . . sorry for the crappy pics but I had to find some on which you can see the actual bag


----------



## timayyyyy

alatrop said:


> I've been thinking about buying a Le Pliage for a few years but i've never taken "the plunge". Thoughts? I would be using it as my everyday bag. Are they lightweight? I'm looking for a light bag that can fit a good amount, but isn't TOO huge. I like the look of the Le Pliage...it seems like it would fit with my overall style. I'm not a flashy girl...I still love my current handbags, but my Vera Bradleys can be a bit too much for me sometimes with the patterns, and my Coach bags are awfully heavy.
> 
> Could I see some pictures of the medium with long handles? I'm browsing other threads as well, but it can't hurt to ask
> 
> Oh, and does anyone use a purse organizer inside their Le Pliage? I like the look/style of the bag, but I would like some more pockets inside!


 
I've been using it as my everyday bag and it's been able to accomodate my things for both work and school. I'm able to fit a thick spiraled notebook, an inch thick accordion folder, 2 accesories pouches, pencil case, wallet, small umbrella, water bottle, and a novel (right now I'm reading War and Peace and this book is massive). On a lighter load day, I'm able to fit my 15.4" laptop.

Here's a pic of my size 3 with long handles. Don't mind that it's still flat, it's very roomy once fluffed out . Oh, I also wish that the pocket (if you can even call it that...more like sleeve) in this bag was zippered.


----------



## Loquita

For anyone who is considering one of these bags,  I say don't be like me:  don't wait to buy one!!!

After a long time resisting these bags, I got one last spring (a large deep red shopper with long handles) plus a large cosmetics bag, a medium cosmetics bag, and a coin purse.  I meant to use them only for travel, but now I often use the large shopper instead of a regular handbag and all of the accessories everyday inside whatever bag I am carrying that day.  They are fantastic - durable, water-resistant, lightweight, and incredibly roomy. The deep red stays very clean, and it holds up to the many books, papers, 15"laptop in a sleeve, etc. that I tote around in it regularly. If it gets dirty, cleanup is very simple - just a warm cloth with a bit of gentle soap on it, and it looks like new.

I also just bought a medium shopper (long handles) in Bilberry (it's actually a tad lighter than it appears in the pic below, and so pretty), and have been using that instead of a leather bag since I got it last week.  I wouldn't hesitate to get another one of these bags, and am seriously considering getting a leather Longchamp next. 

Here's some pics:











If you don't have a Longchamp vendor near you or are looking for a larger selection, I would highly recommend the website www.whatshebuys.com  They have free shipping, ship quickly, and have excellent customer service.


----------



## Twisted

i am patiently waiting for my first le pliage. i ordered it at magnums and should be here by thursday!


----------



## girl_chill

I've loved these bags forever!  They are perfect for travel (to store your prized handbags in) and everyday use... My first time to get a couple of the medium sized bags from magnums.net as a 'rainy' day bag and now can't switch back to my other bags because it is sooo light weight!


----------



## pinkandgreen

I have 3 longchamps. A large long handle, medium, and custom one. They're amazingly durable and waterproof (been stuck in a downpour with my bf and our stuff stayed dry inside) 

Yes they are massively popular but with good reason! That being said, Ive bought 2 of mine when they were on sale. Honestly for nylon and a bit of leather I think the retail is a bit much.


----------



## doreenjoy

pinkandgreen said:


> I have 3 longchamps. A large long handle, medium, and custom one. They're amazingly durable and waterproof (been stuck in a downpour with my bf and our stuff stayed dry inside)
> 
> Yes they are massively popular but with good reason! That being said, Ive bought 2 of mine when they were on sale.* Honestly for nylon and a bit of leather I think the retail is a bit much*.


 

I agree, but when I consider the "cost per wear" the price is pretty fair. I've had mine for ages and they just keep looking great.


----------



## ipudgybear

I know that many of you mentioned that it is durable but for some reason I am still worried about putting all my notebooks and textbooks in the large pliage bag. I am scared that the leather handles might break off the bag due to the weight of the things I carry in it


----------



## ballet_russe

^ they don't break but they do stretch over time. Your shoulder will hurt!

Get the Pliage hobo bag. It is big and also popular at the University I live near.


----------



## Ania

I prefer short handles. Guess it depends on the way you wear your bags - I carry mine in my hands or forearms. Shoulder bags always slide off


----------



## joylim

Hello, 
I also prefer the short handles and medium size too. It's big enough to stuff my A4 notes and umbrella and pencil case and even my water bottle among my numerous pouches.

I'm tempted to get the navy Eiffel tower but it's sold out at the boutiques here! 0.o


----------



## passi

Bonjour
here is one of my brand new longchamp , after a good care used... I made a request to the client service and I wait the answer (to explain me why it's become like that)


----------



## pinkandgreen

doreenjoy said:


> I agree, but when I consider the "cost per wear" the price is pretty fair. I've had mine for ages and they just keep looking great.


very very true. if i calculated "cost per wear" on my longchamps...it would be fractions of pennies



ipudgybear said:


> I know that many of you mentioned that it is durable but for some reason I am still worried about putting all my notebooks and textbooks in the large pliage bag. I am scared that the leather handles might break off the bag due to the weight of the things I carry in it


 
 the leather will stretch and soften, but will never break. i've carried massively thick med school textbooks with equally heavy binders and my bags have been okay. my shoulder/back, on the other hand, is a totally different story. 



Ania said:


> I prefer short handles. Guess it depends on the way you wear your bags - I carry mine in my hands or forearms. Shoulder bags always slide off


 
I wish I had gotten the medium tote with short handles. All shoulder bags usually slide off my shoulders; maybe it's our anatomy? my shoulders sorta slope down ush:


----------



## alatrop

You girls are really making me consider ordering a Le Pliage soon!

I'm trying to decide between Lavender or Bilberry. I think Bilberry is now a permanent color? (correct me if i'm wrong) so I might go with Lavender and maybe get Bilberry later in the year or ask for it for my birthday.

And just to clarify, it would be my normal, everyday bag. I'm not in school anymore so I don't need it for books or anything.


----------



## Ania

pinkandgreen said:


> I wish I had gotten the medium tote with short handles. All shoulder bags usually slide off my shoulders; maybe it's our anatomy? my shoulders sorta slope down ush:



It might be... Mine are sort of rounded too and bony - can't push the handles higher up because it puts pressure on the skicking collar bones... Hmmm


----------



## doreenjoy

passi said:


> Bonjour
> here is one of my brand new longchamp , after a good care used... I made a request to the client service and I wait the answer (to explain me why it's become like that)


 

Wow, this is terrible. I hope you can get a refund/exchange from customer service. 

I have heard that if the nylon totes get soaked in hot water, the backing can separate from the nylon. Some people call it "bubbling".  But I've never seen anything like your bag. I hope it gets resolved.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ the bubbling and peeling is very common on the Roseau bags. And judging from the leather, that red bag is at least a few years old

*passi * this thread is about pliage, so maybe it is better if you can try to ask here to see if the OP had her bag fixed
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-leather-bag-repair-535021.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-roseau-bags-peeling-and-bubbling-536791.html


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Can you throw this in the washing machine like the normal Le Pliages? (not that I've tried with my own)



ballet_russe said:


> ^ they don't break but they do stretch over time. Your shoulder will hurt!
> 
> Get the Pliage hobo bag. It is big and also popular at the University I live near.


----------



## ashtray-girl

my le pliages survived lots of washings in the machine. . . but always an the handwash program and without tumbling


----------



## ballet_russe

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Can you throw this in the washing machine like the normal Le Pliages? (not that I've tried with my own)



Hi, yes, you can put the Pliage Hobo in the washing machine. I washed mine like that yesterday and it is now fresh and clean!  

It is a good bag because you can wear it on the shoulder or across the body.


----------



## doreenjoy

ballet_russe said:


> Hi, yes, you can put the Pliage Hobo in the washing machine. I washed mine like that yesterday and it is now fresh and clean!
> 
> It is a good bag because you can wear it on the shoulder or across the body.


 
The hobo is a bit smaller than the Le Pliage, though...isn't it? I looked at one last week and wasn't convinced it would hold as much as I need to haul around.


----------



## ballet_russe

doreenjoy said:


> The hobo is a bit smaller than the Le Pliage, though...isn't it? I looked at one last week and wasn't convinced it would hold as much as I need to haul around.



Doreen, what "Pliage" are you referring to? In my opinion, the Hobo holds much less than the Large Shopping style but more than the Medium shopping style.  But it is much healthier for the shoulders than the Shopping if I have heavy items to carry.


----------



## doreenjoy

Doh, sorry for being so vague. That's what I get for multitasking. 

I didn't know it held as much as the Medium shopper. Interesting. I'll have to give it another look. I do haul a lot around in my totes and they do affect my back.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ ok. Doreen, I am talking about the hobo in the picture, not the messenger Hobo with the flap (which is too small for me!)


----------



## doreenjoy

ballet_russe said:


> ^ ok. Doreen, I am talking about the hobo in the picture, not the messenger Hobo with the flap (which is too small for me!)


 
Right, I've seen both (and I have the flap messenger). I'll have to look at the hobo again. My eyes might have deceived me about its size.


----------



## Twisted

uh oh. just got my medium le pliage.. and it's small for me (or what i'm used to)


----------



## lmpbaglover3

If I want a short handled longchamp le pliage which size should I be getting for a everyday purse?


----------



## doreenjoy

IMO either the small or the medium is purse-sized.


----------



## Chanticleer

I have both sizes and as doreenjoy stated, they both work very well as an everyday purse.


----------



## caren

personally, i prefer the large with long handles for everyday! i throw everything in there: water bottle, scarf, snacks, etc. i love it!!


----------



## lmpbaglover3

Will this purse fit a binder, wallet... little things? Was thinking of using it as a purse and for school. It is ....30x28x20 cm.


----------



## doreenjoy

What do you mean by "binder?" Do you mean a 3-ring binder that's 13x9 inches? If so, it won't fit in a medium. 

For school, you need the Large. The medium and small are more like handbags...you can't fit books in them.


----------



## lmpbaglover3

Well the bag I am looking at is 30x28x20.... and yes a 3 ring binder.

The large long handle is 31x30x19 cm. 

Maybe the one I am looking at isn't considered a medium... but it's the second biggest in the short handle... I am thinking that the bag is close to the large long handle so that should work right?


----------



## lmpbaglover3

Do you think so doreenjoy?


----------



## nlittman124

I doubt it. I don't think I could fit one in mine. I would get long handles because it doesnt sound very comfortable.


----------



## doreenjoy

IMO the one you're looking at is much too small for notebooks and a binder. 

I just looked on the web site. 
Dimensions : 31x30x19 cm
12¼x12x7½ inch

I believe that's the large long-handled shopper.


----------



## Man@Mallory

I think you mean the 1623 style lmpbaglover3.  And I do think a small ring binder would fit, however for school, I'd always suggest people go for the 1899 large long handle shopper style.

Maybe you should buy both!


----------



## valhsiao

please don't even consider it. you will regret. I spent about $100 for a small Longchamp Le Pliage, but it started to get small bubbles all over the surface after 5 months. it was a light coral pink one, so you can imagine how awkward it is... 

and if you try to ask the longchamp staff, they will tell you that they can't do anything about it.


----------



## ballet_russe

i had one with bubbles but the other. oh ok dozen , I owned never bubbled. maybe the quality got worse or better?  i have old ones and new ones.


----------



## mbr7799

Hi everyone,

does anyone know what type of purse this is?? 
http://tinypic.com/r/dgrtzr/6

http://tinypic.com/r/1z1g3yf/6


(2 different pictures)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## sallygirl

I think Longchamp Le Pliage


----------



## pradapiggy

Longchamp Le Pliage.


----------



## mbr7799

thank you SO much!! your right!


----------



## Ania

None of mine, my Mum's, aunts' or friends' ever bubbled. And we all throw them around... Sorry to hear you were so unlucky. 

Back to the topic... I carry a lot of things with me and so much prefer my mediums than my small as everyday bags.


----------



## Ania

You could probably fit a binder in a medium - I put some in mine (the slim ones though) but you won't be able to close it then and will have to carry it in your hand 

The Shopping model is a much better school bag


----------



## doreenjoy

I find myself reaching for a Longchamp whenever it's rainy. Even the leather bags hold up well to the rain. 

At the sale last month I picked up a few of the small leather goods in the discontinued red color. Hmm. we need a thread for reveals from the January sale. I'll have to take pics and start a thread. Did anyone else get anything from the sale?


----------



## bag^lover

Mine had bubbles and brought it to my local boutique. They replaced it with a new one for me. They are great everyday purse and fits a lot.


----------



## mrqx2

I have both the small and medium and I like the medium best for an everyday purse.  The small will fit the essentials, but it is a pretty small purse - I'm 5'2" and a size 4 and I feel like I'm carrying a child's purse sometimes.  But the small is cute, don't get me wrong!


----------



## ballet_russe

lmpbaglover3 said:


> If I want a short handled longchamp le pliage which size should I be getting for a everyday purse?



OP, someone just uploaded photos of Medium and Small short handled. It shows what she can fit inside the Small.
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-your-longchamp-459009-6.html#post14137471


----------



## mrqx2

ballet_russe said:


> OP, someone just uploaded photos of Medium and Small short handled. It shows what she can fit inside the Small.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-your-longchamp-459009-6.html#post14137471



Tee hee!  That's me!


----------



## DottySarah

doreenjoy said:


> I find myself reaching for a Longchamp whenever it's rainy. Even the leather bags hold up well to the rain.
> 
> At the sale last month I picked up a few of the small leather goods in the discontinued red color. Hmm. we need a thread for reveals from the January sale. I'll have to take pics and start a thread. Did anyone else get anything from the sale?



SORRY to be off topic, have they discontinued the old red ROUGE? I have been looking everywhere for it and only found one in medium and short handles but not with gold hardware which i would prefer... :/


----------



## ballet_russe

Yes, please do a search, the new red was discussed. 

Medium short handles never has gold hardware, dottysarah. It always has silver.


----------



## Man@Mallory

DottySarah said:


> SORRY to be off topic, have they discontinued the old red ROUGE? I have been looking everywhere for it and only found one in medium and short handles but not with gold hardware which i would prefer... :/



Dotty Sarah...I'm pretty sure ROUGE will be back in the permanent colour collection next season AW10.  I'll keep you all posted if I hear any firm news from Longchamp ^^


----------



## ballet_russe

^ or use a smaller bag. It looks like, you have a mostly empty bag with something very heavy at the bottom?


----------



## Janinevs

^^ My Le Pliages never look like that. But I use the right size for what I'm carrying.


----------



## doreenjoy

Janinevs said:


> ^^ My Le Pliages never look like that. But I use the right size for what I'm carrying.


 

Same here. Or if I have a book or something flat, I put it in the bottom and it behaves as a shaper.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ doreenjoy and Janinevs, i just noticed after my post that the poster is trying and advertising base shapers. reported.


----------



## doreenjoy

Thanks, ballet_russe!


----------



## purplewithenvy

I just ordered the large pilage bag in bilberry eeeekkkk I'm so excited  I've been wanting this bag for so long but finally pushed myself into purchasing it!


----------



## bag^lover

I have it in bilberry! A beautiful colour. Congrats!


----------



## ucl

still nice after all.


----------



## purplewithenvy

Yay that makes me so excited! Bilberry looked so gorgeous on the Web site, I cannot wait to see it in person!


----------



## Janinevs

Oh, I love Bilberry, probably my most fav color ever. Although I saw a gorgeous light turquoise on the train this morning!


----------



## nyshopaholic

I took the plunge yesterday and bought my first Longchamp- a medium le pliage with long handles in deep red. I used my Bloomingdale's rewards so it came to $108 with tax  

I also want to say a big thank you to everyone who posted in this thread- I found it extremely helpful when I was doing my research and then be able to walk into Bloomingdale's and tell the SA exactly what I wanted


----------



## Bond7Girl

Just wanted to join the Longchamp club here  

Can't live without those, I have about ten of them in different sizes and colors, from the extra large travel to the tiny cosmetics case. I prefer shorter handles for when I'm not traveling, and I have this weird French thing about not zipping my Pliages closed, ever. 

My favorite colors are definitely navy and red, though I also have taupe, beige and chartreuse.


----------



## indigo16

Hi!  I'm trying to decide on between the medium and large. Can anyone post model pics of both?    I'm petite (5'0) so I don't know if the large will be too big. I plan on using it as a work bag. Thanks!!!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ loook at this thread. Lots of modeling photos.
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-your-longchamp-459009.html


----------



## fairy14344

indigo16 said:


> Hi! I'm trying to decide on between the medium and large. Can anyone post model pics of both?  I'm petite (5'0) so I don't know if the large will be too big. I plan on using it as a work bag. Thanks!!!


 

i have both (will post pics soon), & i'm petite as well, the large is too big for my frame, my friends would kid me about it, i love, love, love the medium....


----------



## litebrite

What is the difference between the "red garance" and the older red? 

My mom bought me a large tote from the duty free at Heathrow Airport last November in red, but I'm not sure which red it is! 

Judging from pics of the garance red on the Longchamp site, garance red is a deeper richer red.. is that correct?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ please use the search. this is discussed before.  

i think we decided, the garance is brighter and has more orange undertone and the old red was richer blue undertone red.  I find the new one garish personally.


----------



## Jayne1

Has anyone ordered from France?  I'm thinking of designing my bag and want exactly what I want... Magnums doesn't have the large size with long handles in my colour.

I need opinions... do you think I will be sorry if I get black with a brown stripe?  Or should I just stick with all black?  All my bags are black.  I once returned a black with brown Bottega Veneta because I was afraid it would be too limiting, but that is a different price range entirely.

More importantly, have any Canadians ordered from France and how did it go?


----------



## doreenjoy

Jayne1 said:


> Has anyone ordered from France? I'm thinking of designing my bag and want exactly what I want... Magnums doesn't have the large size with long handles in my colour.
> 
> I need opinions... do you think I will be sorry if I get black with a brown stripe? Or should I just stick with all black? All my bags are black. I once returned a black with brown Bottega Veneta because I was afraid it would be too limiting, but that is a different price range entirely.
> 
> More importantly, have any Canadians ordered from France and how did it go?


 

I ordered many custom bags, shipped to the USA, and it was a great experience. I received the bags much more quickly than they said on the site. 

I like black with brown as a combination, so I'm not the best person to ask about color combos.


----------



## Jayne1

I have another question about this bag...

When I go on the website to custom order, it looks like the large with long handles is _very, very_ wide and the medium is more square.  

Yet, I have seen modeling pictures of bags, here on tPF and the posters label their bags as "large" but they look like the "medium" on the websites pictures.  Am I confused?


----------



## doreenjoy

The bags look much wider laid flat than when they're stuffed. That could be the difference.


----------



## ballet_russe

I believe the custom made large like Doreen has is wider than the ordinary large "Shopping" with the long handle..  

I have seen both style IRL.


----------



## doreenjoy

The custom size 3 is a little bit larger than the Large Shopper with long handles, if that helps. Maybe 2 inches taller and wider.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Now that's confusing! Are you saying a custom 3 is larger than a store bought large (4) with long handles? 

On the website, the medium looks medium-large on the model and the large looks like a travel bag.  I may go to a boutique here to see what both look like, but if custom is different, then how can a person know what they are ordering?

Even if I buy on *Bay, I still don't know what I'm getting.


----------



## TejasMama

You can find these bags at Nordstrom and try on different sizes.  I think that would be the best way to find the right size for you.  Good luck.


----------



## doreenjoy

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ Now that's confusing! *Are you saying a custom 3 is larger than a store bought large (4) with long handles? *
> 
> On the website, the medium looks medium-large on the model and the large looks like a travel bag. I may go to a boutique here to see what both look like, but if custom is different, then how can a person know what they are ordering?
> 
> Even if I buy on *Bay, I still don't know what I'm getting.


 
Not exactly. There is no "store bought size 4". The sizes of the custom pliages are not the same as any you can buy in a store.


----------



## indigo16

Help!  My dog chewed off the handle of my new bag!  Do you know if they will replace it for a fee?


----------



## ballet_russe

I have no idea.  Call the boutique!


----------



## DottySarah

Finally took the plunge and got a Medium Taupe with short handles What made my day was when i discovered the short handles fit over my shoulder, ok not when i wear a coat, but still! 
Ive tied a dark green ribbon that came with a wallet i bought earlier,its not bling at all, am not sure about it but just wanted to add something to the bag. Everyone wears them plain... hope its not looking overdone


----------



## doreenjoy

Congrats! I think the ribbon looks cute. 

I have a little dolphin key charm hanging from mine.


----------



## Inferknight

I stopped in my local Loehmann's the other day and they have the Longchamp Le Pliage Large in Tangerine I think. The price was $89.99! (There is also a promotional thing for Mother's day going on and it is in extra 25% off any regular priced item.) So that adds up to be about $67.99 for it! 

I also found some all Leather Coral Longchamp Le Pliages... but I dunno what they're really called. They were going around for $159 for the small.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ the leather version is called Veau Foulonne (tumbled calfhide.)  That is a very good price!  I think they usually cost $300 in USA.


----------



## Aniski

Hi ladies!  I just discovered this thread!  I was thinking of purchasing a Longchamp and was wondering if there is authentication thread for it?  Search could not find it 

Also, what is the going price for a medium special edition canvas tote?  Please point me in the right direction if I am posting this on the wrong thread.  Thanks!!


----------



## ballet_russe

Aniski said:


> Hi ladies!  I just discovered this thread!  I was thinking of purchasing a Longchamp and was wondering if there is authentication thread for it?  Search could not find it
> 
> Also, what is the going price for a medium special edition canvas tote?  Please point me in the right direction if I am posting this on the wrong thread.  Thanks!!



http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270.html

what tote are you talking about?  there are new styles with every season.


----------



## Aniski

^^Thanks!  As for the tote, in my ignorance I did not think about season or anything.  Will find it and post a pic.


----------



## mikami

does anyone here who bought a longchanp over the phone? i ordered it in BOUTIQUE LONGCHAMP in new yeok and the SA i've talked to didnt even gave me any tracking no. or any receipt no. or anything.. im just wondering if anyone here have done that? coz im a bit worried its my 1st time to buy something over the phone.. thanks


----------



## indigo16

indigo16 said:


> Help!  My dog chewed off the handle of my new bag!  Do you know if they will replace it for a fee?



Update: I went to Nordstroms to see if they'd fix it and they SA gave me a brand new bag!  Longchamp and Nordstroms are awesome


----------



## jessdressed

indigo16 said:


> Update: I went to Nordstroms to see if they'd fix it and they SA gave me a brand new bag! Longchamp and Nordstroms are awesome


 
That is great to hear!! I love Nordstrom! I think they have the best customer service


----------



## dreamscapexl

indigo16 said:


> Update: I went to Nordstroms to see if they'd fix it and they SA gave me a brand new bag!  Longchamp and Nordstroms are awesome



Aww, that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Quick question, Longchamp experts!

I'm going to Disneyland next month, wondering if the Longchamp Le Pliage is lightweight enough for Disney? Is a cross body style available since I'd want my hands free for rides and stuff...


----------



## doreenjoy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Quick question, Longchamp experts!
> 
> I'm going to Disneyland next month, wondering if the Longchamp Le Pliage is lightweight enough for Disney? Is a cross body style available since I'd want my hands free for rides and stuff...


 

I think it's fantastic for Disney! 

There are a couple of crossbody styles in the Le Pliage line. This flap messenger is my favorite.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Thanks! 

My only gripe with crossbody styles is that sometimes the straps are too thick so they tend to dig in when the bag is a little loaded.


----------



## Mininana

pinkandgreen said:


> I have 3 longchamps. A large long handle, medium, and custom one. They're amazingly durable and waterproof (been stuck in a downpour with my bf and our stuff stayed dry inside)
> 
> Yes they are massively popular but with good reason! That being said, Ive bought 2 of mine when they were on sale. Honestly for nylon and a bit of leather I think the retail is a bit much.


 

they go on sale??  where do u know? thanks!!


----------



## ballet_russe

Mininana said:


> they go on sale??  where do u know? thanks!!



you can use the search http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/longchamp-sales-584459.html



ballet_russe said:


> the "official" sales of the Longchamp boutique happen only 2 times per year, in June and January.
> 
> there is a clearance section of magnums.net always available for many bags $100 and under. http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Handbag_Clearance
> 
> bagshop has many sale bags for Pliage


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I wonder if the long handled tote that goes over the shoulder would be comfy enough? For theme parks?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ why do you think it is not comfy?  how much are you plannning to carry?  The long straps will dig in the shoulder too if you carry heavy items. 

I think the bag doreen suggest is good. I think having your hands free will be nice.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Just a camera in case, lip gloss, hair brush, some perfume, my LV cles with ID/credit cards, and some cash. That's it.


----------



## ballet_russe

I would use the bag suggestion of DoreenJoy.  It has a wide strap you can wear cross body.  You will have your hands free and don't have to worry about your bag going flying on the ride.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The only thing is, are the wide straps comfy? I had a Le Sportsac messenger, and while it was nice, the strap started to dig in my shoulder/neck after a while, lol.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I looked at the size of the messenger, it's 12 inches wide. That'd be huge on me, lol. Does the messenger style fold to make it more compact? If not, I might get the medium Le Pliage tote instead... decisions, decisions!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ please take a look at longchamp.com. you will find there are many styles of cross-body bag

If you are picky about your bag, it will be easier for you to go and pick the bag IRL at Nordstrom or Saks than for us to suggest without knowing your style.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Looking on Longchamp.com right now..

My style is simple, either cross body or tote style, but it has to be very lightweight and not too big. For a cross body, it has to be fairly small as I'm only 5 feet tall, lol.


----------



## doreenjoy

The messenger bag is smaller than the large shopper with long handles, IMO. 

It doesn't fold into a tiny square like the totes but it is quite compact when stored. I don't find the strap uncomfortable, but your mileage may vary. As ballet_russe said, it's best if you try to see the bags in real life to make a decision.


----------



## Sjensen

Just bought my first Longchamp Pliage Shopper in black through Neiman Marcus at 30% off!! Want to use it as a nice bag to travel with when we fly to Chicago next month!   Once I need to wash it, can I put in the washer even with the leather handles?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The messenger bag is a whole lot smaller than the large shopper. IMHO I love the messenger bag. It's a great everyday bag and comfortable to wear- almost want to get one in every color.



doreenjoy said:


> The messenger bag is smaller than the large shopper with long handles, IMO.
> 
> It doesn't fold into a tiny square like the totes but it is quite compact when stored. I don't find the strap uncomfortable, but your mileage may vary. As ballet_russe said, it's best if you try to see the bags in real life to make a decision.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'll be going to the store to purchase it, I'll try them on like you suggested 

Looking to get either the messenger or the medium Le pliage tote with longer handles.


----------



## DelicateRose

Jayne1 said:


> Has anyone ordered from France?  I'm thinking of designing my bag and want exactly what I want... Magnums doesn't have the large size with long handles in my colour.
> 
> I need opinions... do you think I will be sorry if I get black with a brown stripe?  Or should I just stick with all black?  All my bags are black.  I once returned a black with brown Bottega Veneta because I was afraid it would be too limiting, but that is a different price range entirely.
> 
> More importantly, have any Canadians ordered from France and how did it go?



Have you placed an order on-line?  What was the shipping cost like when it came from France?


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I just got my medium long handled Bilberry from Magnums and I love it! It's a little smaller than I thought it would be, but I put all my work stuff in it and it's the perfect size. Best of all, it's made in France. I'm definitely going to get the shopper size for travel.


----------



## doreenjoy

^^ It's funny how people are so different in this respect -- for me, the Long handled large shopper is perfect for everyday, and the Medium is too small for much of anything.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I haven't been able to make it to a store yet, but will soon. Looking to get either the messenger or medium tote in Rosaly. I love pink. Does the medium get heavy at all or are they very lightweight?


----------



## doreenjoy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I haven't been able to make it to a store yet, but will soon. Looking to get either the messenger or medium tote in Rosaly. I love pink. Does the medium get heavy at all or are they very lightweight?


 

They're all very light. The Rosaly is gorgeous!


----------



## jessicanoviaa

are longchamps tote cheaper in paris? im going to paris in summer and wondering if i should buy lots of them there ><


----------



## ballet_russe

^ yes they are.  please go to the french version of the Longchamp.com to view prices.


----------



## DelicateRose

I have a question.  I puchased another one today and I was told that with my old ones, I can get it restiched to fix any tiny holes that I have on the bottom corner for $20

One is so well used (the orange one) that I was debating to throw it out or maybe have it restiched?

At what point do you decide it is time to throw out or have it restiched?  Obviously when it is restiched, the size of the bag would be slightly smaller.


----------



## doreenjoy

DelicateRose said:


> I have a question. I puchased another one today and I was told that with my old ones, I can get it restiched to fix any tiny holes that I have on the bottom corner for $20
> 
> One is so well used (the orange one) that I was debating to throw it out or maybe have it restiched?
> 
> At what point do you decide it is time to throw out or have it restiched? Obviously when it is restiched, the size of the bag would be slightly smaller.


 
I think they're worth having the seams restitched. If there's no other damage to the bag, $20 seems like a small price to pay to keep it going.


----------



## DelicateRose

Thank you for getting back to me doreenjoy.  I like what I used to have, like the orange one, but when you use it a lot, you kind of get bored of it and I tuck it away.  I had a hard time throwing it out because I love Longchamp style.  I'm glad I found out from an offical retailer, that they can restitch it.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The Euro has been falling, so it's definitely worth waiting to buy one or more  over here. 



jessicanoviaa said:


> are longchamps tote cheaper in paris? im going to paris in summer and wondering if i should buy lots of them there ><


----------



## saynotospandex

Hello! 
Just to share my excitement here (hope i'm at the right place ): I'm expecting a le pliage in small! 

Have been crazy about this since... I'm not a nylon bag person, in fact, i've had to swallow my words because i've once said they were ugly, and look like cheap giveaways or free supermarket eco bags! -_-

But... but!! (before any one kills me here), I've been seeing my sis in law carrying this deep red in small & it looked so gorgeous over time. It didn't strike me as WOW when i 1st saw it, but the color just grew on me!!  I'm a sucker for red, I am secretly pleased when i see my speedy's inner red lining... 

Anyway!  I'll be getting it from France (triple beam) but crossing my fingers that I will land myself a RED rather than a GARANCE. I don't like the garance as much... Find it not as classy as the original RED..  Cross fingers! Anyone who's in France knows if any stores still carry Red or has it been all Garance?

Am hoping to use it as a weekend casual handcarry..  I lug a speedy to work every day & am the sort who puts my bag every where (dirty chairs, etc), doesnt ever zip it up, and like a easy breezy bag.. Am thinking the small size & also handcarry, basic features will work for me very well! 

I'm so obsessed i've been staying past midnight every day to read up on forum threads & also ogle at Longchamp website. 

I love royal blue (hope I'm right) - that has never been launched since?? I have a friend who has it from 2 years ago but its not been sold ever at least where I am! It's the most gorgeous shade of blue I've seen. I would imagine it makes a cute weekend bag! 

Bilberry is lovely though!  Sophisticated & elegant! Red too! These would probably last me into when I'm in my 30s,40s,50s... Timeless.. 

PS: I'm not sure if i would start owning them in different colors though, because that might be bodering on crazy... But i DEFINITELY WILL GET ONE IN ROYAL BLUE IF IT REPEATS.  Sadly, i can only choose between red & garance - and not both due to color proximity!


----------



## doreenjoy

^^ Congrats on the new bag! I'm sure you'll love it 

I'm not going to say the total number I own...but more than one is a MUST IMO!


----------



## Princess Pink

Used my new Eiffel tower LP yesterday for the first time  it was a toss up between my standard Azur Speedy and the LP - the LP suited my outfit perfectly! Such a great bag, so light and easy to carry. Now have to decide which colour to choose for my next LP, I can start to feel the beginning of another addiction......


----------



## ecmf

i have the short handles and love it (i can fit it over my shoulder) but also carry it on my are when i want to


----------



## g.megg

Hi I have a question about the large Longchamp Le Pliage Totes. What is the correct measurement of the long-handled strap drop?

Magnums says 12 inches, Nordstrom says 10 1/2 inches, and the Lonchamp official website doesn't even say.


----------



## julesinsf

I am trying to find a limited edition Le Pliage that depicts the dome of the Galeries Lafayette on the bag.  It comes in black with red straps and detail and in cream with red straps and detail.  It is fabulous!!!

I am told that it is only available in the Longchamp shop within the Galeries Lafayette.  If anyone sees it elsewhere, please let me know.  I recently saw one on ebay but the seller is selling for more than 2x what it probably costs in Paris.  I'm only going that route as a last resort!

Help!


----------



## emilyvuitton

Hi, I'm looking for a school bag, and i thought the longchamp le pliage would be perfect! This is the one i'm interested in:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2938978...d=longchamp&origin=searchresults#reviewAnchor

Basically, it's from nordstrom, but it's the LARGE size. What are the measurements for this bag? Will i be able to fit standard size binders, textbooks, notebooks, and etc. in it? Will it hold a binder, notebook, textbook, small fiction book, pencil case, phone, water bottle, and makeup bag? Please help me with this. 

Thanks, 
Emily


----------



## klj

I think its big enough to fit all your stuff...I use mine for travel but there are lots of thread on it..where many use it for school uses..


----------



## emilyvuitton

Can you please post a thread then? I can't seem to find one :/


----------



## redney

there are TONS of existing threads on Longchamp le pliage bags here. Do a search on "Longchamp" & you'll find them.


----------



## emilyvuitton

I did do a search. Not many showed up!


----------



## ballet_russe

look at photos
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-your-longchamp-459009.html


ask questions
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-149089.html


----------



## jesperhoney

yes it s a perfect size


----------



## jesperhoney

can you post a picture of it ....i live in europe though !!!


----------



## ballet_russe

I have seen them on eBay


----------



## linhhhuynh

^agreed


----------



## linhhhuynh

^ita


----------



## ballet_russe

photo here.  not mine, of course!
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Limited-Edition-LongChamp-Galeries-Lafayette-2010-/200476586660

and here http://www.facebook.com/pages/Galer...p?pid=293482&id=124689320893942&ref=fbx_album


----------



## Beach Bum

^Thats a great bag!Im going to Paris in a couple weeks...must keep an eye out for it,,is it still available there?


----------



## Vanmiracle

julesinsf said:


> I am trying to find a limited edition Le Pliage that depicts the dome of the Galeries Lafayette on the bag.  It comes in black with red straps and detail and in cream with red straps and detail.  It is fabulous!!!
> 
> *I am told that it is only available in the Longchamp shop within the Galeries Lafayette.*  If anyone sees it elsewhere, please let me know.  I recently saw one on ebay but the seller is selling for more than 2x what it probably costs in Paris.  I'm only going that route as a last resort!
> 
> Help!



Yes - I tried to get one in the  Galeries Lafayette Berlin and was told just Paris sells it.
But I agree with you - It is adorable - esp. the red handles are unique.


----------



## kateincali

It's a cute bag! I'll keep an eye out for you, too, but I do think your best bet would probably by ebay.


----------



## veve129

Hello Longchamps experts!
I am looking at Saks website and I see they have 2 types of the large Le Pliage with Long handles. One is called the basic tote, and the other one is just called large tote. They are both priced at $145, but the description is a little diferent. So, I called Longchamp custumer service to inquire about the diferences, and the lady nicely explained it. She told me that the styles that start with 2724 do not exist more in France, but some American big retailers like Sacks and Nordstroom still cary it. She told me it does not have any diference in the nylon material, but the website tell the style1899 is the classic lightweight nylon. So, if you own those 2 diferent styles (you have to look at the number inside the bag), can you compare and tell me of the nylon material is diferent?
Thanks!!!


----------



## purplepod

i'll also be going to paris this weekend.  does anyone know if it's still available there?


----------



## Queen123

a good bag. but i can't help you. sorry


----------



## bagaholic85

very cool bag...is it a paris exclusive bag?  ballet should know


----------



## doreenjoy

Super cute! If you find one, we want pics.


----------



## moominzz

purplepod said:


> i'll also be going to paris this weekend.  does anyone know if it's still available there?



The black ones are still available. Saw them last week.


----------



## redshoegirl13

Hi,

I purchased the Longchamp Le pliage large tote long handle $145 (bilberry colour) from the Longchamp store in San Francisco over the weekend and it looks fantastic. But I notice it's slightly smaller than the ones my friends are carrying and the ones at Bloomingdale/Nordstrom. The one I purchased seems to be slightly smaller (by 0.5 - 1 inch) with a slightly shorter handle drop than the ones at Nordstrom.

Anyone know if this is normal or if the newer models for the $145 large Le pliages are being smaller? Not sure if I should return it. 

So I think the one I have is maybe 12" x 12" with 9" drop. And the ones selling at Bloomingdale and Nordstrom are 13" x 13" with 10" drop. 

Thoughts?

Here's a pic I took of my Bilberry against a Black one at Bloomingdale. Doesn't the Bloomingdale one seem bigger?


----------



## purplepod

moominzz said:


> The black ones are still available. Saw them last week.




that's great! hope i can't get my hands on one.  thanks moominzz!


----------



## veve129

Hi redshoegirl!
There's nothing wrong with your Longchamp! Same thing happened to me last week, and I called Longchamp customer service and they explained.
Your bag is the new series, number starts with 1899 (look at the tag inside), the 18 series are the new ones, they are just a bit smaller in height and lenght, and the drop is also a bit smaller. The leather tabs are a little diferent also, a bit shorter. Those are the new ones that are being sold at the Longchamp stores and their website.
Your friends bags are the 2724 series, they are still being sold just in the larger american retailers, like Nordstroom, Sacks and Bloomingdale's. The 2724 series are a bit larger, and Longchamp is not making this model anymore.
So, enjoy your bag because it is the new series, and it's just perfect as the other ones!!


----------



## lily25

Oooh *veve*, great detective work!!! I'm going to check my bags...


----------



## redshoegirl13

veve129 said:


> Hi redshoegirl!
> There's nothing wrong with your Longchamp! Same thing happened to me last week, and I called Longchamp customer service and they explained.
> Your bag is the new series, number starts with 1899 (look at the tag inside), the 18 series are the new ones, they are just a bit smaller in height and lenght, and the drop is also a bit smaller. The leather tabs are a little diferent also, a bit shorter. Those are the new ones that are being sold at the Longchamp stores and their website.
> Your friends bags are the 2724 series, they are still being sold just in the larger american retailers, like Nordstroom, Sacks and Bloomingdale's. The 2724 series are a bit larger, and Longchamp is not making this model anymore.
> So, enjoy your bag because it is the new series, and it's just perfect as the other ones!!



Thank you! I think I might return the 1899 one and buy a Bilberry one from a retailer. Even though it's "perfect" I'd prefer a bigger bag, even if it's about an inch around. I feel it adds up in volume


----------



## veve129

Really? I did compare both, like you did, and I decided to keep my 1899. I am 5'4' and i think the tyny bit short strap on the 1899 looks better on me. I kinda like the shorter tabs better. But they are just a little diferent, if we don't have a 2724 close to compare, we don't even notice. They are both soooooooo pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy your bag!!!!!


----------



## jillvalentine

veve129 said:


> Hi redshoegirl!
> There's nothing wrong with your Longchamp! Same thing happened to me last week, and I called Longchamp customer service and they explained.
> Your bag is the new series, number starts with 1899 (look at the tag inside), the 18 series are the new ones, they are just a bit smaller in height and lenght, and the drop is also a bit smaller. The leather tabs are a little diferent also, a bit shorter. Those are the new ones that are being sold at the Longchamp stores and their website.
> Your friends bags are the 2724 series, they are still being sold just in the larger american retailers, like Nordstroom, Sacks and Bloomingdale's. The 2724 series are a bit larger, and Longchamp is not making this model anymore.
> So, enjoy your bag because it is the new series, and it's just perfect as the other ones!!



This is good to know. With all the stuff I usually carry, that extra inch is much needed. Hope they continue to sell the bigger bags indefinitely.


----------



## jillvalentine

Love it! If anyone has more pics, please share as I do not think I will be able to get my hands on this one.


----------



## redshoegirl13

veve129 said:


> Really? I did compare both, like you did, and I decided to keep my 1899. I am 5'4' and i think the tyny bit short strap on the 1899 looks better on me. I kinda like the shorter tabs better. But they are just a little diferent, if we don't have a 2724 close to compare, we don't even notice. They are both soooooooo pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Enjoy your bag!!!!!



Thanks veve! Definitely both are great. I'm kind of insane and notice the differences. I thought it was smaller than what I had been seeing around when I bought it at the Longchamp store, but I didn't think they would be selling different models. But I'm a nutcase; sane people wouldn't be like me! 

I also intend to use it for a lot of traveling and storing stuff, so I think the extra inch WXL will help. I look forward to getting the larger Bilberry one!


----------



## redshoegirl13

jillvalentine said:


> This is good to know. With all the stuff I usually carry, that extra inch is much needed. Hope they continue to sell the bigger bags indefinitely.



Agreed! It's been 2 years since they introduced the new series and the retailers are still selling the "bigger" version, so hopefully they'll keep on selling it!


----------



## redshoegirl13

jillvalentine said:


> This is good to know. With all the stuff I usually carry, that extra inch is much needed. Hope they continue to sell the bigger bags indefinitely.



Oh and customer service must wonder where all these girls are calling from. I did the exact same thing this morning before I read your response!


----------



## redshoegirl13

oh one more thing. the inside pocket is smaller too. i like to store lots of extra crap in there.


----------



## TXGirlie

OOh I want this too!


----------



## bisoumoi

I like the print, no the red handles and flap. I wish it comes in other colours. Ohhh wish to see pics of other bags if there are any!


----------



## veve129

redshoegirl13 said:


> Thanks veve! Definitely both are great. I'm kind of insane and notice the differences. I thought it was smaller than what I had been seeing around when I bought it at the Longchamp store, but I didn't think they would be selling different models. But I'm a nutcase; sane people wouldn't be like me!
> 
> I also intend to use it for a lot of traveling and storing stuff, so I think the extra inch WXL will help. I look forward to getting the larger Bilberry one!



Tell me about it!! I am totally like you!! Crazy about the little details, some stuff that people usually does not notice...
But it's it such a good plus to have the extra inch for storage and traveling!! I am seriously thinking about getting a Bilberry in short handles, this color is gorgeous!!


----------



## ANL1

Oooh I love this, I'm going to check them out this weekend!


----------



## Spielberg1

will they ever make one do you think?!

i LOVE my longchamp -- but the no exterior pocket for celphone drives me nuts!


----------



## gabz

would be nice!


----------



## divadivine682

i agree as well, an outside pocket would be great! While we're wishing for stuff, perhaps a _few_ inside pockets??? Maybe one or two not so high up on the bag?


----------



## ANL1

They are all sold out!!!


----------



## breeinthesky

I'm really confused by the sizes and stuff, as well and the handle lengths. [Although I'm pretty sure I want a long handle] Can Anyone recommend the best sizes, and hopefully put up some pictures with people so I can get a rough idea of what I want? I think I'll be ordering online from Nordstroms, if it helps. I live too far away from the city to have easy access to luxury stores. Also, I'm 5'5", so if any of you ladies are that height, your pictures would be very much appreciated.


----------



## jaded

Get the bigger size w/ the longer handles so you can comfortably carry it on your shoulder, even if you're wearing a jacket.  It's a very light bag; Should be great for school.


----------



## kwealzliy

I have a medium long handle lilac le pliage. I'm around 5'5" and it fits and falls perfectly. I can also fit it over a big winter coat and wear it comfortably, if that means anything & I can also put LOTS in there. I use it for school too  IMO, I always thought the large size was a bit big for me, something I'd use for travelling. 


 I'm not at home atm, but Ill take some pictures of the bag being carried so you can see! There are also a couple threads here about longchamp that are great for comparisons too 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-your-longchamp-459009.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-149089-20.html


----------



## jaded

kwealzliy said:


> I have a medium long handle lilac le pliage. I'm around 5'5" and it fits and falls perfectly. I can also fit it over a big winter coat and wear it comfortably, if that means anything & I can also put LOTS in there. I use it for school too  IMO, I always thought the large size was a bit big for me, something I'd use for travelling.
> 
> 
> I'm not at home atm, but Ill take some pictures of the bag being carried so you can see! There are also a couple threads here about longchamp that are great for comparisons too
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-your-longchamp-459009.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-149089-20.html



Oh, i didn't realize there were 3 sizes? I thought there were only 2. What I'm referring to as the larger on may actually be the medium, lol.


----------



## doreenjoy

There are only 2 sizes with Long handles, a Medium and a Large. 

You can see some nice pics of what fits inside on Magnums:
http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longchamp-Le-Pliage

I recommend the Large. IMO the Medium is WAY too small for school books, notebooks, a journal, a water bottle, and all your handbag stuff.


----------



## jaded

doreenjoy said:


> There are only 2 sizes with Long handles, a Medium and a Large.
> 
> You can see some nice pics of what fits inside on Magnums:
> http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longchamp-Le-Pliage
> 
> I recommend the Large. IMO the Medium is WAY too small for school books, notebooks, a journal, a water bottle, and all your handbag stuff.



Oh okay, so I'm not out of my mind then, LOL.  ITA that the large is the way to go. I have both medium and large and the medium wouldnt be big enough for me for school.


----------



## thegnome

I bought the large for school.


----------



## asphalt

If you're going to be carrying school things, I'd get a large with long handles. I'd also do a darker color because you'll probably be dragging it to all sorts of grimy places and the light ones can start looking filthy pretty quickly.


----------



## onesong

asphalt said:


> If you're going to be carrying school things, I'd get a large with long handles. I'd also do a darker color because you'll probably be dragging it to all sorts of grimy places and the light ones can start looking filthy pretty quickly.



+1 

I agree with this. Definitely get a large with long handles. ^^


----------



## nlittman124

A large in Billberry!


----------



## linhhhuynh

i like the medium personally


----------



## lmpbaglover3

Will this size bag be large enough for school stuff? A laptop...etc? 

I want a longchamp le pliage for school and like the short handle...


----------



## kwealzliy

if you want it for school, you should get a large w/  long handles if you want to carry a laptop and books in it. I have a medium size w/ long handles i'm currently using for school & it doesn't fit a big textbook in it, but I can carry my spiral books and books of that size in the medium along with my pencil bag and water bottle and wallet. I just ordered a LARGE navy le pliage w/ long handles for school because I figured that would be more practical for school than a medium size. 


If anything, I think medium would be okay to carry to school if you'd rather carry your textbooks in your arms and use the medium for everyday use. And get a large if you want to bring your laptop, carry heavy texts, etc. 

Sorry, this post is all over the place lol.


----------



## jaded

lmpbaglover3 said:


> Will this size bag be large enough for school stuff? A laptop...etc?
> 
> I want a longchamp le pliage for school and like the short handle...



Large with long handles if you want to carry a laptop and other school books.


----------



## luxury girl

I've been wanting to get a Longchamp Le Pliage for college for a while and I finally took the plunge and bought one on ebay from a reputable seller last week or so. In the description the size was listed as "* Measurements -  14 inchesW X 10 inchesL". I thought it was the large one but when I got it, it definitely wasn't. I need it to fit my 15" macbook pro and maybe a notebook or a binder. Along with some other small misc. things. 

Well I'm on the search again for the larger one but now I'm afraid I'm going to make the wrong choice again. What is the correct size I need to be searching for?? When I check the descriptions on SAKS online, their LARGE is listed as "About 13"W X 13"H X 7½"D". But the new one I'm trying to get through ebay is also listed as a LARGE w/ the measurements (19" zipper length * 11.5" deep *8" width *8" handle drop). 

HELP??? please


----------



## blackonmaroon

Some sellers/retailers measure when the side flaps are completely out (like when the bag is flat), while others measure when the sides are tucked in like how they'd look while in use.  You just need to be mindful of that.  Check the Longchamp site for dimensions.


----------



## blu3leaf14

what does  the words above the stitching on the small piece of leather attach to the back of the le pliage say?

my friends bag says le pliage on the back but her's bag is from this year and also size large.

I think mines is a medium from year 2004.
Mines say LES PLIAGES LONGCHAMP "SHOPPING". Does authenic longchamps say this or are they different across bags?


----------



## redshoegirl13

my le pliage shopper says:

le pliage "shopping" modele depose


----------



## blu3leaf14

Thanks for any help


I know they change the logo on the bag so i also would like to know if they change this too. Does the bag always say le pliage "shopping" or do they change it for different sizes?
Or did they change it when they changed the logo?


----------



## gabz

mine says le pliage "shopping" modele déposé


----------



## gabz

on a similar note i have no idea what déposé means in this context and it is driving me crazy. i took law in french so the meaning i have doesnt really fit...


----------



## mamabigan

I have a medium short handle. Love it!  But I'd also like to purchase a long handle later..


----------



## TXGirlie

luxury girl said:


> I've been wanting to get a Longchamp Le Pliage for college for a while and I finally took the plunge and bought one on ebay from a reputable seller last week or so. In the description the size was listed as "* Measurements - 14 inchesW X 10 inchesL". I thought it was the large one but when I got it, it definitely wasn't. I need it to fit my 15" macbook pro and maybe a notebook or a binder. Along with some other small misc. things.
> 
> Well I'm on the search again for the larger one but now I'm afraid I'm going to make the wrong choice again. What is the correct size I need to be searching for?? When I check the descriptions on SAKS online, their LARGE is listed as "About 13"W X 13"H X 7½"D". But the new one I'm trying to get through ebay is also listed as a LARGE w/ the measurements (19" zipper length * 11.5" deep *8" width *8" handle drop).
> 
> HELP??? please


 
If you go to Nordstrom or Saks you could see the bags in person and get a better idea of the size. They do seem to run small. I got a small and large thinking they would be bigger than they actually were, but the bags still work for me.


----------



## woofer2l8

to ladies travelling to europe this month via amsterdam's schiphol airport. a large selection of le pliage bags in different colors are priced 46 and 67 euros respectively. didn't get to see sizes since they were all folded up and i was lugging so much stuff with me. thinking of picking up one on my way home. are the above prices a good deal?


----------



## alohakaoha

Hi everyone, I just got my first Le Pliage purse: Medium Red with long handles and I love it so much I am dying to get another for school use. Is there a time when Longchamps purses are on sale and if they release new colors for the season when does that usually happen?


----------



## doreenjoy

^ The sales in the USA are usually in January and June. 

Magnums.net is an authorized retailer and they have sales as well. Right now there are still a few bags left on their site from the June sales. 

I don't know when the new colors are usually announced, but they swap colors twice a year for fall and spring.


----------



## parisianne_chic

not sure if this is the correct thread to post this question...is it way cheaper to buy the longchamp les pliages in airport duty free shops or is it just the same price as in the stores? if its cheaper in airport stores, how much is the price difference? TIA!


----------



## chickenlover210

Hi all, I am wondering where the best place to get a Le pliage (spelling?). I will be going to NYC in a week so the L.C. stores are a possibility. I will be going to ST, Martin in the late fall and was wondering if their discounts were amazing. I would like to have the bag before the trip and I know that euros are used in St. Martin so im not sure if there would be a big discount or even a discount at all. Also, i could shoot up to Woodbury Commons (NY), if the savings would be great there (Around two for one or at least 40% off) Oh I would like to get a large, long handle, the color doesn't really matter!
Thanks in advance


----------



## xtin

Hi!

I recently bought a Le Pliage at the Airport and I just want to confirm which size I got so I can order a base shaper for it. It's a red long handled Le Pliage with *"SHOPPING"* written at the lower back part of the leather flap. So is it medium or large?

I also have a short handled one in white (which I hate using because I constantly worry about getting it dirty and I would hate to always have to clean it after each use but I must admit, it is a pretty cute tote!) and the body is slightly smaller in height compared to the red long handled one that I just acquired.

Hope you guys can help me. I tried doing a research before asking and I found this guide which said:  _"shopping" - large tote, long handles; medium tote long handles. _And it did not really answer my question. TIA


----------



## Iduna

you can find this information on your pilage. on the backside of the leatherflap stands "Le Pilage Type....Modele Depose". There you should see if it is S,M or L size!!!


----------



## MamZelle

Post some pictures, it can help


----------



## xtin

Iduna said:


> you can find this information on your pilage. on the backside of the leatherflap stands "Le Pilage Type....Modele Depose". There you should see if it is S,M or L size!!!



Hi Iduna! My other Le Pliage has the type size but this one only says *LE PLIAGE "SHOPPING" - MODELE DESPOSE*


MamZelle said:


> Post some pictures, it can help



Hi MamZelle! Will post photos soon... Thanks!


----------



## doreenjoy

The Shopping/Modele Despose is definitely the LARGE.


----------



## xtin

doreenjoy said:


> The Shopping/Modele Despose is definitely the LARGE.



Thanks doreenjoy!


----------



## ballet_russe

doreenjoy said:


> The Shopping/Modele Despose is definitely the LARGE.



no!  there are two sizes of Shopping. The purse size and the bookbag size.

OP, why do you not measure your bag and compare to the shaper?  that seems logical to me.


----------



## doreenjoy

ballet_russe said:


> no! there are two sizes of Shopping. The purse size and the bookbag size.
> 
> OP, why do you not measure your bag and compare to the shaper? that seems logical to me.


 
No, really?

Here in the US I've only seen the Large labeled the Shopper.


----------



## gabz

Mine is def not large and say shopping modele deposse too 



doreenjoy said:


> No, really?
> 
> Here in the US I've only seen the Large labeled the Shopper.


----------



## MamZelle

In France, we have two sizes, but both are called Shopping  :

- " Medium " = 25 x 25 x 14 cm
10 x 10 x 5½ inch

- " Large " = 31 x 30 x 19 cm
12¼ x 12 x 7½ inch

Hope it can help


----------



## doreenjoy

Thanks, everyone, for correcting me. I'm sorry to have confused the issue.


----------



## shopaholic1987

Hi

I know there are lots of threads on here about the Le Pliage. I am planning on purchasing a couple the medium shoulder maybe the large shoulder which I was thinking about using as a holiday bag on route.

Do Longchamp still do the long straps as I have only seen the shorter straps in the regular pliage and the longer ones on the custom made pliage.

I am 5'5 those of you who have either could you do a modelling shot for reference. Would bilberry and chocolate suit a pale brunette? Which other colours would?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shopaholic1987

shopaholic1987 said:


> Hi
> 
> I know there are lots of threads on here about the Le Pliage. I am planning on purchasing a couple the medium shoulder maybe the large shoulder which I was thinking about using as a holiday bag on route.
> 
> Do Longchamp still do the long straps as I have only seen the shorter straps in the regular pliage and the longer ones on the custom made pliage.
> 
> I am 5'5 those of you who have either could you do a modelling shot for reference. Would bilberry and chocolate suit a pale brunette? Which other colours would?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


 

I need to ask something else, the Bilberry colour the Le Pliage comes in is there a same/similar colour in the custom Le Pliage?


----------



## thegnome

I have the large one and it has long straps. I'm way too tall to do a modelling shot for you, but I'm pale & brunette too and the bilberry works nicely for me.


----------



## vang

Does anyone here know if the Vegas Longchamp store still carry the Limited Edition Statute of Liberty bag?

I couldn't locate their email address.My husband is going to Las Vegas in 2 weeks time. I hope I could order the Statute of Liberty bags via email and either have him pick up from the store, or better still,if arrangement can be made to deliver to the hotel he will be staying.

Hope anyone in the US or near Las Vegas Longchamp store could help me.

TIA!


----------



## mers

nm


----------



## Spielberg1

I just want to give a shout out to the le pliage.

I saw this street all over nyc and I hated the sight of it. I was annoyed by the little snap that looked like a belly button that I was sure none of these women used. A useless eyesore detail I felt. I hated that this bag was everywhere.

I use the le pliage medium tote with long handles nearly every single day.

It may not be sexy or stylish but it  is light as a feather, holds a ton of stuff and is super comfortable on the shoulder.  It is a workhorse bag!

I just wish it had a good blackberry slide pocket

I'm wondering if anyone uses an internal bag organizer for their pliage?  I will search posts for that.

On books, laptop days -- I use the large pliage with long handles. I use the mini pliage inside my regular handbag or backpack to hold my wallet and essentials. And I use the expandable duffle for travelling.

Such useful tools these bags!

Now I understand why this bag is everywhere on every street corner.

And oh by the way, I use that 'useless little belly button snap' all the time.  I have been humbled.

Merci beaucoup, Longchamps


----------



## swaggerjack

Hey guys.. joined the forum because my girlfriend loves purses and her #1 wishlist is the Longchamp Le Pliage.

A few questions..

Where's the cheapest I can find the le pliage?  She wants black and she wants it as a bag big enough to put her school books in.  Also, she's 5'2 105 pounds so I'm not sure how long she wants the straps.. or if it matters.

http://www.magnums.net/prod/1624089/Longchamp-Le-Pliage
http://www.magnums.net/prod/1623089/Longchamp-Le-Pliage

I think she's been hinting at large but the medium seems to be more book/school friendly?  We're talking about 3-4 books I guess.

All input/insight would be great.  And magnums.net is the cheapest i've found.  Dont wanna get fishy on eBay and unless there are any coupons at Saks or Nordstrom that won't work. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## gabz

i would say large for bings. im 4"7 and the medium is perfect length wise but too small for both books and regular purse items. im in canada so cant comment on cheapest place in the US but maybe Saks and Nordys have sales?


----------



## juicyincouture

I always have trouble wearing my longchamp b/c my style is so off kilter and edgy and these bags are definitely for the reserved. But I am up to the challenge, it's been sitting in my room for too long LOL.


----------



## doreenjoy

swaggerjack said:


> Hey guys.. joined the forum because my girlfriend loves purses and her #1 wishlist is the Longchamp Le Pliage.
> 
> A few questions..
> 
> Where's the cheapest I can find the le pliage? She wants black and she wants it as a bag big enough to put her school books in. Also, she's 5'2 105 pounds so I'm not sure how long she wants the straps.. or if it matters.
> 
> http://www.magnums.net/prod/1624089/Longchamp-Le-Pliage
> http://www.magnums.net/prod/1623089/Longchamp-Le-Pliage
> 
> I think she's been hinting at large but the medium seems to be more book/school friendly? We're talking about 3-4 books I guess.
> 
> All input/insight would be great. And magnums.net is the cheapest i've found. Dont wanna get fishy on eBay and unless there are any coupons at Saks or Nordstrom that won't work.
> 
> Thanks guys!


 

Definitely the large if you want to fit books in it. The medium is handbag sized IMO. 

I strongly recommend buying from either Magnums.net (an authorized retailer), Bloomingdales (also authorized), or Longchamp (boutique or online). There are a lot of fakes out there.


----------



## dreamscapexl

Definitely get the large. I'm 5'1" and I've been using the large everyday for school, and it's really great. Carries a LOT of stuff, and I see it all around campus. Medium would be too small for textbooks.


----------



## swaggerjack

yeah.  i'm gonna get the large one.  it's 145 everywhere i see it.  is there any place and/or coupon codes i could attach to make it less than 145 and free shipping?


----------



## yy_bubu

hi, anyone knows whether the Limited Edition Galeries Lafayette 2010 bag still in stock? How much would it cost in Paris?

Thanks in advace


----------



## hazelnutz

Hi.. new to this forum..
Anyone one know whether customise handbag 2 or 3 size is nearest to medium size short handle le pliage..


----------



## doreenjoy

hazelnutz said:


> Hi.. new to this forum..
> Anyone one know whether customise handbag 2 or 3 size is nearest to medium size short handle le pliage..


 
The 2 is nearest the medium. The 3 is bigger than the large.


----------



## hazelnutz

Thanks doreenjoy.. 

The size 2 seems rather small.. kinda worry 3 is too big... *scratch head*


----------



## doreenjoy

hazelnutz said:


> Thanks doreenjoy..
> 
> The size 2 seems rather small.. kinda worry 3 is too big... *scratch head*


 
The 3 is good if you normally carry a really big purse. If you tote books, a water bottle, and a lot of other stuff, get the 3. 

the 2 is more of a "Handbag" size, for a wallet, cell phone, makeup, and other little things.


----------



## hazelnutz

Finally decided & got a size 3 with short handle.. Only worries now is I'm not able to carry the bag on shoulder.. But Long handle looks really weird to me.. keep my fingers cross.. 4 more weeks before the bag arrives..


----------



## alatrop

I'm going to look at the Le Pliage in person for the first time this weekend (I have seen people wearing them, but never in a "for sale" environment).

It will probably be 6 months to a year before I get one, but I want to check it out and try to figure out what color I want to get.  I know I definitely want a medium with long handles.

I have it narrowed down between
- navy
- chocolate
- bilberry (i'm afraid that this might be too close to the bag I carry at the moment, which is a deep purple)

I want something that will be useful and durable, that I can carry for about 2 years (or more) and will go with pretty much everything.  I am also drawn to the weight aspect, from what I understand the Le Pliage is very light and that's something I am looking for.


----------



## pickle

^ All the colors you have chosen are my fave! I have a bilberry one on hold... Not 100% on it yet, because that would break my ban as it's a want, not a need...


----------



## vang

I have two Taupe, one Graphite, 1 Red, and my next one is going to be Bilberry.I would probably get a customized one with my initial though.


----------



## douzz

I have bilberry and it is love at first sight! my next choice will be navy
i have red, bilberry, graphite, dusty rose, lavender and a lime color


----------



## Princess Pink

My new addiction.....have purchased four in the past six months and are eying more.....just curious to know how many Le Piliages you own and what's considered normal!?


----------



## *Silk*

At the moment, I have 6 of them  Chocolate, navy, beige, bilberry, a purple one and a green one (from earlier collections). I've seen the new seasonal colors and I would love to add a palm green/curry bag (or perhaps... both?) to my collection! Love the long handles for everyday use,shopping... prefer the short handles for dinners etc.


----------



## Princess Pink

Khaki Le Pliage - does anyone have this? I'm thinking of this color next, how do you find it matches ok with different outfits?


----------



## catrice75

CH<3Longchamp said:


> The Euro has been falling, so it's definitely worth waiting to buy one or more  over here.


 
Its good to be in Switzerland with so many borders nearby!  I hope the Euro stays low, my cross boarding shopping has been very fantastic this past year!


----------



## Beriloffun

Hello!

I was wondering if  a la pliage with long straps (prob a medium or large) would be good for a trip to Disneyland? It has to fit a water bottle, a jacket/sweater, wallet, and souvenirs. 

And would I be able to fold it up and put it my travel bag? It sounds like a nifty thing  hopefully I can get some opinions by the time I go to nordies to check it out


----------



## Kinnari

Definitely; it's light, waterproof, and surprisingly durable. I've been abusing mine for months, and it still good as new.

I have the medium pliage with long straps, and though I'm always amazed by how much I can fit in there (even used it for class a few times), I don't think it'll be able to hold a jacket too. I'd opt for the large if I were you; I've seen it used as a gym bag (towel, flip flops, change of clothes & probably more - that's all I really saw.)

It should be able to fit into your bag just fine; I swear, the handles are the only part of the bag that doesn't completely disappear!

Hope this helps


----------



## DisCo

I have 6 le pliages all large and long handles but I'm now thinking that I need smaller ones w/ short handles as I don't need to always have that much space all the time.  I saw a woman carry a taupe large with short handles over her shoulders and it does look chic.


----------



## gabz

i have one black longhandles but i want a slate short handle too
i m using a mono zcp as my wallet in it. any wallet will work!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Hey ladies, 
I just ordered my first two les pliages from Magnums and expecting them to be here next week! Soooo excited!

It took me FOREEVVVEEERRRR to decide on which styles to get, but I decided to go for a black medium tote with short handles and a beige open tote. I am 4'10 and tried on the large with long handles at Nordies only to find myself drowning in it! I also found the medium with long handles weird-looking on me. Sooooo with that said, I opted for the short handles --- hoping I would like them when they come!


----------



## Alchamar

I have two at the moment, a medium one in bilberry (which I love, the color is great) and a large in taupe which I use for university. Both are with long handles 'cause I don't do handheld bags. I'm considering getting another large one in another color as well, maybe graphite.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Alchamar said:


> I have two at the moment, a medium one in bilberry (which I love, the color is great) and a large in taupe which I use for university. Both are with long handles 'cause I don't do handheld bags. I'm considering getting another large one in another color as well, maybe graphite.



I agree. I'd love to own a graphite someday!


----------



## ghall

Bloomies is having the buy more save more deal. i order my first two Longchamp Le Pliage Totes and they shipped today!
i got them both large with long handles. i got a graphite grey and a navy arbre de vie. can't wait!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

ghall said:


> Bloomies is having the buy more save more deal. i order my first two Longchamp Le Pliage Totes and they shipped today!
> i got them both large with long handles. i got a graphite grey and a navy arbre de vie. can't wait!



OMG sooo tempting! is there a free ship code?


----------



## ghall

if you have a bloomies card shipping is free for purchases over $150 and if you don't have a card it's free for orders over $300.
i got both tote for about $250 and free shipping.


----------



## mocha.lover

Out of curiosity, is the Eiffel bag a medium or large? I have a navy with long handles that was shipped to me from France.


----------



## ballet_russe

mocha.lover said:


> Out of curiosity, is the Eiffel bag a medium or large? I have a navy with long handles that was shipped to me from France.



it is available in 4 sizes
 -- large long handle shopping
 -- cabas open tote
 -- medium short handle (type M)
 -- large short handle (type L)


----------



## mocha.lover

So it's definitely a large. Thank you!


----------



## ghall

i got my first 2 longchamps today!!!! OMG!!! LOVE!!!! such a practical bag!!! and so beautiful!!! i got both from Bloomies for a total of about $260 after tax and shipping.
both are large with long handles AND made in France!!! (very happy about that part)
the first is graphite- i love how it folds up!






next is the navy Arbre De Vie
LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!! so beautiful and the details are so pretty too! love the embroidered birds!!!













both of my new beauties!


----------



## Alchamar

^I just got the large in graphite as well! I love the color, it's such an interesting shade. I now have 3 (one M, two L and all with long handles) and I think that's enough for me. At least for a while


----------



## Cadence73

I am debating between the small short handled tree of life and the small, long handled tree of life (both in navy).  Any opinions?  I like hand carrying my bags, but I am 5', so I am generally not into larger bags (that and it is easier to not carry so much stuff in a smaller bag), but I am afraid the S short handle will be too small. 

I am afraid once I get my first Longchamp they will be addicting!  I keep checking out the website for custom bags - just can't decide on a color combo - black with a red stripe or graphite with red.


----------



## misshcouture

I think under 10 is good? I'm not sure but I have 2 & would love more ^^


----------



## Gigoypotpot

I purchased an open tote and a medium type M duffel about a month ago from magnums. I never saw these styles in person but went for it anyway. After two weeks I realized they were not the styles for me. I returned them and opted to go with the medium long handles from Nordies. I found the medium long handle easier to carry and not too overwhelming for my frame (I am 4"10). I really want to purchase a large shopping tote to use as an overnight or carry on, but I am afraid that I would look like I am swimming in my bag. 

Can anyone shed some light on the large tote for a petite female like me? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cadence73

Gigoypotpot said:


> I purchased an open tote and a medium type M duffel about a month ago from magnums. I never saw these styles in person but went for it anyway. After two weeks I realized they were not the styles for me. I returned them and opted to go with the medium long handles from Nordies. I found the medium long handle easier to carry and not too overwhelming for my frame (I am 4"10). I really want to purchase a large shopping tote to use as an overnight or carry on, but I am afraid that I would look like I am swimming in my bag.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on the large tote for a petite female like me? Thanks a lot!



  I think I am in the same position as you - I'm 5' and debating between the small short handle and the samllest long handle.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Cadence73 said:


> I think I am in the same position as you - I'm 5' and debating between the small short handle and the samllest long handle.



The small short handle was too small for what I carry on a daily basis (wallet, make up pouch, checkbook, a little 3x5 notebook, sunglasses, 2 sets of keys, and ipad). If I didn't bring the ipad, then maybe they would fit.

 I opted for the medium long handle because the ipad fits perfectly and did not move around like the medium short handle I originally purchased where everything was drowning in it. The med long handle is perfect for my frame 4"10 and weigh 92 lbs. Hope you find the LC that matches you!


----------



## wantgooddeals

Is Longchamp cheaper in London or Switzerland, and also accessibility wise?


----------



## Cadence73

Just received notice that Magnums is shipping my Arbre de Vie!  I ordered the M long handled tote and I hope it works for me and what I need.


----------



## StarBrite310

Just got my 3rd Le Pliage today from Bloomingdales. 3rd one since purchasing my first last summer. These bags are addicting I tell ya lol! I went with the large, long handle this time after having two of the medium size long handles. I chose navy blue and with F&F I got 20% off 

Hopefully I don't find the large too big for everyday.


----------



## kohl_mascara

StarBrite310 said:


> Just got my 3rd Le Pliage today from Bloomingdales. 3rd one since purchasing my first last summer. These bags are addicting I tell ya lol! I went with the large, long handle this time after having two of the medium size long handles. I chose navy blue and with F&F I got 20% off
> 
> Hopefully I don't find the large too big for everyday.



My DF got one for me today at Bloomies also!  What a great deal and a steal at 20% off   I got the large size in graphite and I love it!  I feel like I can carry around a loaf of bread and a bottle of water + all my other essentials around in that thing.  I will never go hungry/thirsty again.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Woohooo! I also got a Longchamp le Pliage medium tote in graphite yesterday at Bloomies!! The 20% off was definitely nice. Best of all, the SA was nice enough and let me keep my coupon so I could use for another item!! 

I am planning on getting a large tote in Navy this time using the 20% and 10% from email sign up! Wohoo!

PS. Does Bloomingdale's have online live help?


----------



## shushopn

I just got the large tree of life in navy for the beach (can't wait until summer obviously)  and Love it!


----------



## anitalilac

where did you get yours? I am still waiting mine from Magnums.net


----------



## Gigoypotpot

anitalilac said:


> where did you get yours? I am still waiting mine from Magnums.net



I saw some at Bloomingdale's.


----------



## shushopn

Bloomingdales at the very start of friends and family event.



anitalilac said:


> where did you get yours? I am still waiting mine from Magnums.net


----------



## Cadence73

Just got my medium navy 'Tree of Life' from magnums (I ordered it Monday night!).  Love the design, but the leather on the handles and flap does not seem that impressive.  It does have the made in France tag.

Need to think about whether or not to keep it.


----------



## anitalilac

^^pics please of the tree of life? 
I hope I like it!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Cadence73 said:


> Just got my medium navy 'Tree of Life' from magnums (I ordered it Monday night!).  Love the design, but the leather on the handles and flap does not seem that impressive.  It does have the made in France tag.
> 
> Need to think about whether or not to keep it.



Flimsy?


----------



## Cadence73

Gigoypotpot said:


> Flimsy?



Yes - that's a pretty good description.  I'll give myself another day or two to decide - I like Longchamp, but I'm not happy ( I'm also very exacting).

Is it against TOS to offer it for sale here on TPF?  Be easier than shipping it back.


----------



## a.lilica

Does anyone has pictures to post carrying Le Pliage large with long strap? I'd like to see how it works on a day to day basis.

Thanks!


----------



## a.lilica

By the way, it's going on 20% off Family and Friends @ Bloomies, so If you are interested in getting a bag (for this matter, the discount it's applied to almost any brand, except high end, such as LV, Chloe, etc).!! It ends either Sunday or Monday, I am not sure!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Cadence73 said:


> Yes - that's a pretty good description.  I'll give myself another day or two to decide - I like Longchamp, but I'm not happy ( I'm also very exacting).
> 
> Is it against TOS to offer it for sale here on TPF?  Be easier than shipping it back.



Same boat! I bought two from magnums earlier this month and they were flimsy so I sent them back 

Luckily though, they processed my refund right away. The only drawback is I paid to ship it back.


----------



## doreenjoy

a.lilica said:


> Does anyone has pictures to post carrying Le Pliage large with long strap? I'd like to see how it works on a day to day basis.
> 
> Thanks!


 

I think if you search in the "Show your Longchamp" thread you'll see some.


----------



## digby723

wantgooddeals said:


> Is Longchamp cheaper in London or Switzerland, and also accessibility wise?



I *think* Europe. I know they're cheaper overseas in comparison to the US, but I never checked the price of them in London when I was there, I purchased them in Europe instead. 

I've got 4 of them, and only 1 is the short handle version. I really don't use that one at all, but I'm going to try to start to this summer (I got it in Mandarin in 2009). I much prefer my long handled ones, since I prefer to put bags on my shoulder. I've love to have more color variations, so I could see myself owning over 10 eventually, lol.


----------



## SassieMe

I just bought a large navy Tree of Life to carry my bags in when it rains!   I got the idea from someone on tPF!  That way I can look really stylish while protecting my leather!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Wanted to give an update: after using my medium long handle le pliage for barely two weeks, one corner started to show some fraying. I have to say, I am a little disappointed. It is a wonderful bag to carry as it is very lightweight and versatile, but I am not satisfied with the quality--especially for how much I paid. I guess I was expecting a little more durability from a tote that was $125 

I will be keeping it, but for now it goes back to the closet!


----------



## hermes_lemming

I went to the Longchamp store today to purchase a black Le Pliage for a sick friend.  It was SO flimsy that I couldn't bear to buy one.  The quaily has majorly declined since they outsourced.  How disappointing.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

hermes_lemming said:


> I went to the Longchamp store today to purchase a black Le Pliage for a sick friend.  It was SO flimsy that I couldn't bear to buy one.  The quaily has majorly declined since they outsourced.  How disappointing.



I agree. The quality has definitely suffered in recent years. Unfortunately, I never owned any of the more durable ones.


----------



## doreenjoy

Huh. I haven't had any issues with mine, and I wear them long and hard. 

You can have the frayed corner repaired. Call the Longchamp customer service phone number, or take it to a boutique.


----------



## Munchkinxx

I'm in the market for a Longchamp Le Pliage bag in large. It has to triple up as an overnight bag, work bag and travel bag.

Help me decide whether I should go black or brown with short or long handles!

Questions:
-Is black more versatile? I'm more of a brown person. Or is black ok?
-I see black as best for work, should I just get black with long handles? Or is large way too big for me for work? I'm only 5.1". Therefore get another black with long handles in M?

I see shorter handles best for overnight bag? As you can see I am very confused, I hope I haven't confused you!


----------



## ballet_russe

Large (TYPE L) and the large "shopping" are 2 completely different bags. The best way for you to decide is to go to a boutique and see IRL.

There is no way, that TYPE M can be an overnight bag unless you pack impossibly light.


----------



## labelwhore04

I have the black large with long handles, its awesome, fits alot and it matches with everything, don't get the short handles, they're so awkward. With the long handles, you can just carry it on your shoulder


----------



## doreenjoy

^^ I agree, short handles are harder to carry.


----------



## Forsyte

Long handles. I have three short handled ones and I never use them. Also black is my favorite color next to bilberry.


----------



## Munchkinxx

Thanks for the help ladies! I have decided on navy with long handles


----------



## bittenbythebag

alatrop said:


> I've been thinking about buying a Le Pliage for a few years but i've never taken "the plunge". Thoughts? I would be using it as my everyday bag.  Are they lightweight? I'm looking for a light bag that can fit a good amount, but isn't TOO huge. I like the look of the Le Pliage...it seems like it would fit with my overall style. I'm not a flashy girl...I still love my current handbags, but my Vera Bradleys can be a bit too much for me sometimes with the patterns, and my Coach bags are awfully heavy.
> 
> Could I see some pictures of the medium with long handles? I'm browsing other threads as well, but it can't hurt to ask
> 
> Oh, and does anyone use a purse organizer inside their Le Pliage? I like the look/style of the bag, but I would like some more pockets inside!



Arbre de vie in white, medium long handle






LM meral in gold, long handle medium; bag organizer with base and open top


----------



## gabz

i own 2 now!


----------



## lyceia

got my first longchamp, it's the medium navy tree of life with short handle. love it.


----------



## bittenbythebag

My first Longchamp was an Eiffel Cabas in navy.  Then just about 2 weeks ago, I went into a crazy buy on limited edition Longchamps.  This craziness started when I visited the new Louis Vuitton shop in Manila at Greenbelt 5 and tried on the Neverful MM in azur.  I wanted a tote for summer but I just can't think of dropping about $970.00 for a tote.  I almost bought it!

With much control, I stepped out of the store, thanks to my son who said the bag looks busy for him, meaning the checkered print does not appeal to him.  Anyways, when I came home I tried Ebay and I saw the beautiful LM metal in Blanc which is the perfect balance of white and grey that I wanted.  And the medium size is more perfect for me than the LV MM size.  

And then the love affair started.  Now I also have an LM metal in pink gold medium LH, Le pliage badges 2010 collection in navy medium LH, and one more on the way...a le pliage Clubs with 2605 print in gris.  I'm still on the hunt!  It's addicting.  

Having a limited edition Longchamp bag is way cooler IMO than the solid colored ones.  When I go "mall-ing" I see about an average of 30 gals with le pliage but only 1-2 in limited editions.  I see heads turn when I wear my LM metal.  I'm in love!  Woohoo!


----------



## Spielberg1

I have found (for me) a great solution is to put the small zip le pliage backpack sitting upright INSIDE my le pliage longhandle tote... 

I have my computer and notebooks, files etc in the totebag -- and then my wallet and 'purse' stuff in the backpack. 

I usually leave the top of the backpack unzipped because I keep my blackberry in the inside front pocket of the backpack (the backpack pocket is deeper -- yay! -- than the le pliage tote pocket)

Then if I want to go to lunch or run out, I can leave my totebag behind and just yank the little backpack out of it and I'm good to go

They are like le pliage nesting eggs

Am I crazy?

Ps. Why doesn't longchamp have its own subsection on tpf?


----------



## Spielberg1

The small ZIP backpack in black -- NOT the 'cinch tie' backpack


----------



## doreenjoy

That's a great idea.

When I was in grad school I kept my papers and stuff I needed for classes in the Le Pliage briefcase inside of a Large long-handled Le Pliage. When I was going to lunch or dinner, I pulled out the briefcase and left it in a locker. The briefcase is much more practical than I orginally thought. I can even put a bottle of water in it.


----------



## pixiechic

You're not crazy! I've been doing something similar with my Longchamps. I just recently got a small Le Pliage handbag (DH's recommendation) and it has turned out to be the perfect size for me. But I need a bigger Le Pliage open tote or medium handbag to carry stuff to work, like my iPad, umbrella, lunch, etc. I discovered that the small handbag fits right inside the larger bag, and it's easy to zip closed and know my wallet, sunnies & phone are safely inside. As you mentioned, if I go out to lunch I can just take the little bag and go!

I don't know why Longchamps doesn't have its own section...not enough traffic maybe?


----------



## Spielberg1

I washed my filthy orange le pliage in this "lingerie handwashing powder" called FOREVER NEW -- and now it looks great!



(I wish i had taken before & after pics!)


----------



## indiaink

Would this be like Woolite, do you think?

When are you doing the TV commericial? :sunnies


----------



## divabeadz

Where did you get this...I've never heard of it before.  I haven't even gotten my Le Pliage yet but with an active (and sometimes messy) toddler, I need to be prepared for when it does get dirty!


----------



## BgaHolic

indiaink said:


> Would this be like Woolite, do you think?
> 
> When are you doing the TV commericial? :sunnies


 You crack me up!!   *SP1* - Good move on your part! Really happy for ya!


----------



## jade

divabeadz said:


> Where did you get this...I've never heard of it before.  I haven't even gotten my Le Pliage yet but with an active (and sometimes messy) toddler, I need to be prepared for when it does get dirty!



You can get it at some Nordstroms.  And I have seen it at a few random boutiques.  I use it for my lingerie all the time.


----------



## Spielberg1

this stuff is awesome.  

for lingerie -- you just put some powder in there, add water, and soak your lingerie for only 5 minutes -- no need to scrub even. Comes out amazing!

my le pliage was SO DIRTY i needed to do a little bit of scrubbing -- you know like down by the river's edge

it came out great

i'm a HUGE fan of this product with its 1950s packaging 

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...parel&hvadid=3531469501&ref=pd_sl_i1kivv737_b

I paid $15 for the big bottle from a lingerie shop in the city


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I have washed mine in washing machine with regular liquid detergent, and hung to dry. It got all the stains out.


----------



## hermes_lemming

really? i should try that


----------



## Tomsmom

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I have washed mine in washing machine with regular liquid detergent, and hung to dry. It got all the stains out.


 

thats what I did, it came out nice and clean


----------



## dec5

Is this better than Woolite?


----------



## doreenjoy

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I have washed mine in washing machine with regular liquid detergent, and hung to dry. It got all the stains out.


 

Same here...I've done this at least 10 times.


----------



## divabeadz

I searched but can't seem to find a definitive answer on this.  The measurements seem small to me but some of the video reviews on Youtube seem to state that it's the medium size whereas some of the posts here refer to it as the small size.  I ordered it from Nordstrom and the sizes they have online are mini, this one and large so I can't be sure. Anyone know what size the $128 version of the le pliage is?  Thank you!


----------



## jillvalentine

I am not sure how much the small ones cost, but I do know that the regular price for the Le Pliage in medium (my go-to size) is $145. I usually buy them at Bloomingdales so I would assume that their prices are more or less the same as Nordstrom.


----------



## ballet_russe

$125 is medium shopping
$145 is large shopping

why can you not just post for us the link to the Nordstrom item you purchased?


----------



## gabbby

divabeadz said:


> I searched but can't seem to find a definitive answer on this.  The measurements seem small to me but some of the video reviews on Youtube seem to state that it's the medium size whereas some of the posts here refer to it as the small size.  I ordered it from Nordstrom and the sizes they have online are mini, this one and large so I can't be sure. Anyone know what size the $128 version of the le pliage is?  Thank you!


$128 should be the metallic one with the pattern.


----------



## divabeadz

ballet_russe said:


> $125 is medium shopping
> $145 is large shopping
> 
> why can you not just post for us the link to the Nordstrom item you purchased?



Good idea:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-tote-bag/2941048?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0

Their site also shows a smaller one that they call the "mini" for $98 and another size for $145.




gabbby said:


> $128 should be the metallic one with the pattern.




Ooops, my error...I meant the $125 version. 


It arrived yesterday and while it is small compared to most of my other bags, it's going to be a great size for an everyday knock around handbag. I have an almost 2 yr old daughter and it'll be nice not to have to worry about it getting something spilled on it or her putting her sticky fingers on it if we're out doing something messy in the summer months.  I'd been wanting the LV neverfull PM but once dd came along and I became a sahm, the extra funds for frivolous purchases disappeared...lol. So the Longchamp is far more budget-conscious for me!


----------



## Spielberg1

i just discovered this little treasure

GREAT for storing your bills, mail etc -- or putting your laptop in as extra protection on a rainy day (if you have the little black mac)

its not a BRIEFCASE briefcase -- but handy nonetheless 

i love all things le pliage -- best tools ever!


----------



## doreenjoy

I love mine, too. I have it in bilberry (best color ever). 

I use it for my computer, notebook, pens, file folders, papers I don't want to fold, even a water bottle fits in there because it's soft-sided. 

When I was in grad school I put all of my "school stuff" in it, so I only had to grab that one bag to know I had everything I needed for school.


----------



## indiaink

Photos?


----------



## doreenjoy

Here are a few pics from the web.


----------



## Spielberg1

http://glitteringsecrets.blogspot.com/2011/05/longchamp-clear-darshan.html


----------



## jxwilliams

No no no!!  I don't want anyone seeing what's inside my bag!!


----------



## Millee

Looks lovely, would make a great beach bag! BUT I agree with the above poster I'm not sure I want everyone knowing what's in my bag! Much as it is pretty.


----------



## doreenjoy

Spielberg1 said:


> i just discovered this little treasure
> 
> GREAT for storing your bills, mail etc -- or putting your laptop in as extra protection on a rainy day (if you have the little black mac)
> 
> its not a BRIEFCASE briefcase -- but handy nonetheless
> 
> i love all things le pliage -- best tools ever!


 
Why was a thread specifically about the LePliage Briefcase merged into a thread about the LePliage handbag (which is a totally different design)? 

I hate the random thread-merging on tPF. It makes the conversation impossible to follow.


----------



## redroze

Does anyone own the LC Le Pliage in slate? I just noticed this color on the Nordstrom site and it looks to be the kind of grey I'm looking for. Slate seems to have more brown undertones which I like, rather than the blue undertones of Graphite. Also how is the Slate compared to Taupe? They look similar when I google them.

I dont trust website images though so hopefully someone owns it or has seen it in person? I live in Canada so I'd be ordering online.

http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Gallery/2938978?origin=seeMoreColors


----------



## elkington

I actually think that slate and taupe are identical. I have no idea why nordstrom uses a different name? but don't quote me on that! maybe it's a different colour after all, but to me it looks the same from the picture!


----------



## redroze

Youre right. I just picked it up and the store tag said "slate" but the longchamp tag said "taupe". To me it looks like brown with slight grey undertones. Go figure!!


----------



## LadyCupid

Can someone comfirm if "slate grey" is same as "taupe"?? I am confused. Bloomingdales.com called it "slate grey" and on longchamp.com I saw "taupe". I really want to get "taupe" and I hope the "slate grey" from bloomingdales.com is the same as "taupe" because I do not want to get it and then it's the wrong color 

Please dvise.


----------



## ballet_russe

yodaling1 said:


> Can someone comfirm if "slate grey" is same as "taupe"??.



yes


----------



## saira1214

I was just thinking that the other day.  So, it is confirmed they are the same? I was looking for an olive green/brown colored bag.  Is that also Slate/Taupe or another color altogether?


----------



## jenarch

hm...I'm a PF noob, so I'm not sure if this is the right place to post.  Anyways I bought the Le Pliage a couple of months ago from Bloomies.  I saved up for a bit to get it and I really wanted it.  I have been nothing but thrilled with it, but I've noticed that after only a few months of almost everyday use the corners are starting to get worn out and holes are even starting to develop.  I'm afraid they will go through all the way through the fabric and things will fall out of the bag.  Anyone else have this problem?  

I'm really disappointed with the quality, especially since everyone seems to have one that has lasted forever w/no probs.  Does anyone know who I should contact about this?  Longchamp? Bloomingdales?  Is this covered under the warranty?


----------



## pinklepurr

jenarch said:


> hm...I'm a PF noob, so I'm not sure if this is the right place to post.  Anyways I bought the Le Pliage a couple of months ago from Bloomies.  I saved up for a bit to get it and I really wanted it.  I have been nothing but thrilled with it, but I've noticed that after only a few months of almost everyday use the corners are starting to get worn out and holes are even starting to develop.  I'm afraid they will go through all the way through the fabric and things will fall out of the bag.  Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> I'm really disappointed with the quality, especially since everyone seems to have one that has lasted forever w/no probs.  Does anyone know who I should contact about this?  Longchamp? Bloomingdales?  Is this covered under the warranty?


Oh yeah, there are some threads about this. My tote did the same thing after gentle carrying maybe 3-4 times. I couldn't believe it. There are holes starting in the corners and I never even put it on the ground! I don't even carry it any more because I don't want it to get worse.  I know you can contact Longchamp regarding repair but I don't know the details.  It seems to be a pretty common thing. Try contacting Bloomingdales to see what they can do, it can't hurt, and good luck!


----------



## gabz

It is v v expensive ti ship tp long champ but the store where I bought mine suggested just taking it to a shoe repair. Mine r frayed bait but no actual wholes even after a yr


----------



## xkilljoy

I picked up a used large Le Pliage dirt cheap ($1!!) but all the corners were frayed.  So what I did was flipped the lining out, sewed the frayed corners up with zig-zag stitches on my sewing machine and now you can't even tell even tell the corners are frayed now.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I just bought my first Longchamp--a Large in black. Originally I wasn't too keen on a nylon tote, especially made in China--with all the negative info out there re: low quality, low paid workers, etc----but I took a chance and hopefully it will last a couple of years. I think it's really comfortable to carry and I like the fact that it's waterproof. I'm a teacher so this is perfect for all my binders, folders, etc. I don't put it on the floor either and I don't really carry too much. 

I don't think I'd use it as a "school bag" if I was in high school--honestly it seems too thin for more than _one_ thick textbook and some notebooks tops. I'd get a Jansport or LL Bean backpack instead.

I might get one in Bilberry next.....


----------



## BagAddict77

Long handle is best to carry on the shoulder for everyday use and short handle is not convinient when do shopping.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I just bought another one!! Bilberry in Large. This way I can rotate it with my black one for work so they last longer!


----------



## qjd

I went to our local longchamp store twice to try the the Le Pliage on. It is very disappointing that I find my shoulder cannot hold the bag. The handles always drop down, then the bag slips. I tried to put something into the bag to see if my shoulder can hold the bag when it is heavier. It still happens, all the time. I searched the internet, nobody has mentioned this "problem". 

Does anybody have the same problem as I have?


----------



## ceruleanangela

Please help, urgent....

I just baught this LongChamp Eiffle....

but like this(the nylon appears bump up so ugly)... anyone face this problem?.. the the seller folded the bag too hard during postage!



what should I do about it ? ... will it go away if wash it ? or use hairdryer?

is this a fake bag? Expert Help please.....


----------



## LVLoveaffair

qjd said:


> I went to our local longchamp store twice to try the the Le Pliage on. It is very disappointing that I find my shoulder cannot hold the bag. The handles always drop down, then the bag slips. I tried to put something into the bag to see if my shoulder can hold the bag when it is heavier. It still happens, all the time. I searched the internet, nobody has mentioned this "problem".
> 
> Does anybody have the same problem as I have?


 
I had that problem when it had hardly anything inside the bag. Once I started using it though the handles have kind of softened a little and I usually carry one or two binders and sometimes my lunch bag, sodas, and other odds and ends. (Not overly filled and not heavy at all) The bag doesn't slip off my shoulder anymore. The handles will soften and stay on your shoulder much better after a few uses. I've had mine for only about two weeks!

The shoulder strap slippage happens to me a lot with other bags too--even Louis Vuitton and Chanel!


----------



## qjd

Thanks a lot! It helps a lot~~~
I don't have this strap slippage problem with other bags. The longchamp planet shoulder bag has much better straps. But I prefer Le Pliage because it can be folded. I am very happy to hear that the handles will soften after uses. 





LVLoveaffair said:


> I had that problem when it had hardly anything inside the bag. Once I started using it though the handles have kind of softened a little and I usually carry one or two binders and sometimes my lunch bag, sodas, and other odds and ends. (Not overly filled and not heavy at all) The bag doesn't slip off my shoulder anymore. The handles will soften and stay on your shoulder much better after a few uses. I've had mine for only about two weeks!
> 
> The shoulder strap slippage happens to me a lot with other bags too--even Louis Vuitton and Chanel!


----------



## gabz

how long do you guys think a le pliage should last? i used one for about 6 months straight and wonr corner and the traps are really worn

not worth the cost of repairing it

but im wondering if i should buy a new one of if these only last less then a yr?


----------



## GwenWinter

[QUOTE=qjd;19890443]I went to our local longchamp store twice to try the the Le Pliage on. It is very disappointing that I find my shoulder cannot hold the bag. The handles always drop down, then the bag slips. I tried to put something into the bag to see if my shoulder can hold the bag when it is heavier. It still happens, all the time. I searched the internet, nobody has mentioned this "problem". 

Does anybody have the same problem as I have?[/QUOTE]
My mom had exactly the same problem but not for me. I have both long handle and short handle, and they've been with me since 4 years ago. I carry them everywhere, to university, to work, and traveling because they're very light and practical.


----------



## webofspinach

xkilljoy said:


> I picked up a used large Le Pliage dirt cheap ($1!!) but all the corners were frayed. So what I did was flipped the lining out, sewed the frayed corners up with zig-zag stitches on my sewing machine and now you can't even tell even tell the corners are frayed now.


 
OMG - where did you buy it for $1?? You got a great deal, especially if you own a sewing machine 

Also - RE: the long vs short handle question, if it's a small enough bag (medium or smaller) I think short handles are cuter, but after the medium, the size is too big to justify small handles. If you're carrying enough stuff with you to warrant a large then carrying it on your forearm is too impractical to be worth it IMHO


----------

